# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Ronnie Mitchell (Samantha Janus Womack)

## Perdita

WHAT a sodden liberty! Party girl Ronnie Mitchell is left feeling a right drip in EastEnders â after Stacey Branning chucks a bucket of water over her. 
Ronnie, played by sexy Samantha Janus, gets dolled up for her clubâs retro night only to wind up drenched. 

Stacey (Lacey Turner) secretly strikes as Ronnie makes a speech to punters apologising for a technical fault. She then legs it out of the door. 

Fuming Ronnie mistakenly attacks Danielle (Lauren Crace) over the soaking as the knees-up descends into chaos on October 13. 

Luckily there is one person who canât wait to dry Ronnie off â old flame Jack Branning. 

*So Jack is not that happy with Tanya then *

----------


## Siobhan

> *So Jack is not that happy with Tanya then *


was he ever? I always felt it was just to get back at Max and not cause he had feeling for her....

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> *So Jack is not that happy with Tanya then * 
> 
> 
> was he ever? I always felt it was just to get back at Max and not cause he had feeling for her....


i agree, i dont think he loves tanya, its just to show that he can have whatever max has/wants

----------


## Perdita

But he wants them to move to France, that is a big step to take if you don't care for your partner.

----------


## Siobhan

> But he wants them to move to France, that is a big step to take if you don't care for your partner.


to be near his wife.... he has control over her now... 
She will have nobody in France to turn to

----------


## Perdita

But I thought they all had agreed to be friends and move on. Is Jack still interested in his wife and Ronnie as well as wanting to control Tanya?  :Confused:  I hope this storyline is concluded soon, just to clarify things for me.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

i think the only reason he wants to move to france is cos thats where his daughter lives and he also gets back at max at the same time

----------


## samantha nixon

Yeah, but he choses Tanya  :Sad: , he says whatever he feels for ronnie, it doesnt matter as he is comminted to tanya  :Sad: 

Ronnie wet lol:

----------


## Perdita

We all know it will not be Happy Ever After, since when has being committed ever stopped the storywriters wrecking it all  :Sad:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

There's never ever going to be one happy couple who stay together.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

A bucket of water will be amusing. Normally it's just a pint.  :Lol:

----------


## Nelli

Ok, I'm clueless as to why Stacey would throw water over her in the first place.

----------


## samantha nixon

Because ronnie's mean to danielle, and drops her in it with the cops

----------


## di marco

im wondering where staceys going to manage to get the bucket from lol?!

----------


## Perdita

Danielle must have left it in a handy place for her when she was cleaning the Vic  :Lol:

----------


## samantha nixon

it dont happen in the vic though lol, it happens in the club

----------


## fareehab4ne1

I think later on ronnie and jack have an affair

----------


## di marco

> I think later on ronnie and jack have an affair


i know they kiss but i dunno about an affair. i think jack will split up with tanya soon anyway, i give them 1 - 2 months tops!

----------


## Perdita

They will probably split in an 'explosive' Christmas storyline *yawn yawn*

----------


## di marco

> They will probably split in an 'explosive' Christmas storyline *yawn yawn*


i personally dont think theyll last til xmas tbh, they obviously dont go to france for whatever reason and i dont see jack being too happy about that! unless of corse it has something to do with roxys baby, thats born in about a month isnt it?

----------


## Perdita

> it dont happen in the vic though lol, it happens in the club


Does she not clean the Club as well though?

----------


## samantha nixon

> Originally Posted by samantha nixon
> 
> 
> it dont happen in the vic though lol, it happens in the club
> 
> 
> Does she not clean the Club as well though?


Yh she does  :Smile: 

and tanya and jack split up around november time

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by samantha nixon
> ...


i knew it wouldnt last very much longer! i wonder if it has anything to do with the gun situation (does max get a new one btw?)

----------


## samantha nixon

do you mean does max get a gun, if so he does get a gun yh

and I think its to do with the max and jack stuff and also all the stuff to do with france and things

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tanya and Jack are boring as hell together, atleast when she was with Max there was a bit of drama!

----------


## di marco

> Tanya and Jack are boring as hell together, atleast when she was with Max there was a bit of drama!


she suited max so much better, i cant believe theyve been together as long as they have, how havent they got bored seeing as everyone else has lol?!

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Janus has agreed to marry her long-term partner Mark Womack, according to a report.

The actress, who plays Ronnie Mitchell in the BBC One soap, has been in a relationship with Womack for ten years. They first met when they worked together on the police drama series Liverpool 1.

Janus is now said to be planning to tie the knot with the actor in an intimate spring ceremony. They will be joined by their two children, eight-year-old Ben and three-year-old Lily-Rose.

"They just decided this will be the year they finally married," a source told The Sun. "They love each other and have two beautiful kids so there was no big proposal. They just thought it was the right time."

The pair's relationship ran into difficulties two years ago, leading to a split, however they decided to reunite soon afterwards.

----------


## Abigail

Congrats to them  :Smile:  Didn't know she had two kids.

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved them together in Liverpool One - so much chemistry 

congrats to both

----------


## tammyy2j

What now for her?

I cant see her coping too well - considering Danielle her daughter died in her arms and the cruel words she said to her before she died.

Will she want revenge on dad Archie and murderer Janine? Will she unite with Jack as he told her he loves her? Will she tell Danielle's birth father the truth?

Soap magazines cover stories say suicide attempt for her

----------


## Abbie

I dont think she'll cope well at all

Its all very sad  :Sad:

----------


## walsh2509

by the look of the handshake , Janine and Archie will become a team.

----------


## Layne

On the EastEnders revealed thing they said you'll see the physical and mental deteariation of Ronnie .... so i think its all down hill from now.

----------


## walsh2509

> On the EastEnders revealed thing they said you'll see the physical and mental deteariation of Ronnie .... so i think its all down hill from now.




 Yip! she will .... but its soapland. She will go through hell , have breakdown that would see another "Jean" type but in the end, you know what will happen.

 She will go for months as a nutcase no one can control, one step from the looney bin , and then get up one morning totally flipped the other way. She will meet the guy of her dreams , marry and have a little girl she will call Amy Danielle. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Originally Posted by Layne
> 
> 
> On the EastEnders revealed thing they said you'll see the physical and mental deteariation of Ronnie .... so i think its all down hill from now.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Yip! she will .... but its soapland. She will go through hell , have breakdown that would see another "Jean" type but in the end, you know what will happen.
> ...


Wow you must be a psychic.

----------


## Abbie

I think we are going to see some really good stuff form Ronnie

I never used like her but now I think shes great and a good character

----------


## lizann

Plus Roxy sleeping Jack again isnt going to help her either but the pictures for Amy's christening which she is at she looks happy maybe Roxy will make Ronnie godmother and the full name Amy Danielle Slater Mitchell Branning - who knows but top class acting from Samantha Janus  :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

apparently ronnie goes to leave for ibiza after the christening and jack goes after her asking for her to stay and that he loves her. ill try and find the link with the pics on. also on ds they are saying that jack proposes to her and she accepts although no one seemed to have a source for it so i dunno if its true or not. im looking forward to ronnie completely breaking down though and am hoping she doesnt get over it after just a few weeks

----------


## di marco

> Plus Roxy sleeping Jack again isnt going to help her either


im not sure if ronnie finds out about this, but apparently after he realises that its ronnie he wants and tells roxy that it wont happen between them as hes in love with ronnie

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> Plus Roxy sleeping Jack again isnt going to help her either
> 
> 
> im not sure if ronnie finds out about this, but apparently after he realises that its ronnie he wants and tells roxy that it wont happen between them as hes in love with ronnie


But he is still going to sleep with roxy.. that is a bit ****...

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by lizann
> ...


im not sure if he actually sleeps with her or they just kiss and he realises what he wants before it goes any further

----------


## di marco

> apparently ronnie goes to leave for ibiza after the christening and jack goes after her asking for her to stay and that he loves her. ill try and find the link with the pics on


heres the link:

http://tv.sky.com/eastenders-spoiler-ronnie-flys-off

 :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

DISTRAUGHT Ronnie Mitchell breaks down on a visit to her daughter Danielleâs grave.

Viewers last week saw the dramatic moment Danielle stepped out in front of Janine Butcherâs sports car.

Agonisingly, her death came just after she finally convinced Ronnie she was her child.

After the tragedy Ronnie must grieve alone as sheâs at war with both her evil dad Archie, who tried to keep Danielleâs existence a secret, and sister Roxy.

Roxy and Ronnie were already fighting over local lothario Jack Branning â Ronnieâs former boyfriend and the father of Roxyâs child.

Roxy had angered Ronnie by confessing to her that she still had feelings for the hunk.

But as Ronnie grieves at her daughterâs flower-strewn grave, Danielleâs former best pal Stacey Slater steps in to try to bring the sisters back together.

Stacey calls Roxy as she sees Ronnie plunging into despair. And she fears the tragic mum may never recover unless she gets some family help.

An Albert Square insider said: âRonnie is left devastated by Danielleâs death.

âShe was the daughter she had always wanted â and for a split second she had the happiness she had always longed for.

âBut the car accident took all that away from her.

âIn the days after her death she is left isolated and alone. Her daughter is dead and she hates both her sister and her father.

âRonnie retreats into misery and spends a great deal of time weeping at the grave, praying for her dead daughterâs forgiveness.

âStacey is really worried about what Ronnie will do to herself and rings Roxy to ask her for some help.

âBut whether Roxy is willing to help is another matter given their rows over Jackâ

Danielle wrecked Peggy Mitchellâs plans for a happy wedding day with the shocking revelation at the Queen Vic pub that she was Ronnieâs secret daughter and that Archie had kept her hidden for so many years.

It was a dramatic ending for millions of viewers who had been gripped for months by the storyline that had earlier seen Ronnie advise Danielle to abort her unborn child.

----------


## Abbie

Its going to be hard to watch and Im gonna end up crying loads

It may sound strange but Im looking forward to this

----------


## tammyy2j

The cast of EastEnders attended Samantha Janus's wedding to long-term lover Mark Womack in London yesterday.

Stars including Barbara Windsor (Peggy Mitchell), June Brown (Dot Cotton), Adam Woodyatt (Ian Beale) and Larry Lamb (Archie Mitchell) arrived at the intimate Mayfair venue to celebrate the couple's nuptials.

John Partridge (Christian Clarke), Rita Simons (Roxie Mitchell), Steve McFadden (Phil Mitchell), Cheryl Fergison (Heather Trott), Linda Henry (Shirley Carter), Jo Joyner (Tanya Branning) and Shona McGarty (Whitney Dean) were also among the wedding guests.

All Saints singers Nicole and Natalie Appleton and Mel Blatt joined Janus's soap co-stars for the ceremony.

Janus and Womack announced their engagement in February after ten years together. The pair first met when they worked together on police drama Liverpool 1.

The couple have two children, Benjamin, eight, and Lily-Rose, three.

Janus, who plays Ronnie Mitchell in the BBC One soap, was previously married to Italian Mauro Mantovani.

----------


## lizann

Congrats to her and husband

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Congratulations to Sam and Mark.

----------


## Perdita

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...s-wedding.html

A good time seemed to be had by all looking at the pictures  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Ronnie Mitchellâs *desperation for a baby threatens to become a full-time obsession.

And she begins to think up ways of tricking Jack *Branning into getting her pregnant.

After buying baby clothes and hiding them in her knicker drawer, Ronnie, who is still grieving the death of teenage daughter Danielle, takes things a stage further.

She pierces some condoms with a pin before getting Jack in the mood for some bedroom *antics.

Our Walford source said: âJack is already beginning to suspect Ronnieâs need to have a baby is a bit obsessive.

âHe would much rather they waited until they have got to know each other again properly before rushing into things. But Ronnie is continuing her plans full-steam ahead.

âSeeing Jack and her sister Roxyâs daughter Amy paraded in front of her is making it harder to accept and she is *determined nothing will stop her having a child of her own.

âRonnie was completely rocked by what happened with Danielle and she is still pining for her dead daughter.

âShe is grieving a great deal and is in no way actually ready for a child, despite thinking she is.â

As things get passionate *between the two of them, *Ronnie steps out of the room to carry out her secret plan of *sabotaging the birth control.

But viewers will be left guessing if she will get away with it.

----------


## Chris_2k11

A new baby will not replace Danielle.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

She could always wait unitl Heather has her kid the kidnap it.  :EEK!:  Shock Horror is that another one of my brilliant plans to keep the writers in a job. Septic Peg has had too much sun today.

----------


## di marco

i feel sorry for ronnie but jacks right and i think hes actually being quite nice about it

i heard ages ago that ronnie was gonna kidnap amy, does anyone know if this is true or not?

----------


## lizann

On some soap mag it says she kidnaps her niece baby Amy  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, I have read that too  *yawn*.

----------


## moonstorm

Any one else think it's a bit predictable, Ronnie/Roxy/Amy triangle.  I prefer Chloe's suggestion re Heather's baby.  By the way where is Heather, have I missed something?

----------


## Perdita

Totally agree with the predictability of this storyline. Heather will be seen today as she is in the cafe when Nick is going beserk. Can't wait to see tonights epi  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

Janine contacts Joel (Danielle's real dad / Ronnie's ex) as she is jealous of Ronnie romance with Whitney's brother Ryan

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders star Rita Simons has revealed that forthcoming episodes of the soap will revisit the relationship between her screen sister Ronnie Mitchell and their late father Archie.

In the BBC soap's live instalment earlier this year, viewers learned that Ronnie (Samantha Womack) had been raped by Archie (Larry Lamb) when she was a teenager. The dark secret emerged as Ronnie had a heated argument with Simons's character Roxy.

Although the storyline has been put on the backburner since the revelation, viewers can expect it to be brought back to the forefront in the weeks to come.

Speaking on This Morning today, Simons confirmed: "It is being revisited and I'm very glad. We've actually filmed it already. Sam Womack was phenomenal. I think she's had to keep replaying - I don't think she gets enough credit for it - this tragic heroine over and over. Just when we think it's over, she's got another revelation, so she was just incredible."

She continued: "It was so important to me that when we shot it - and I'm not a diva and I never do this - I asked the director, 'Please can we do it again?' because I wasn't happy. It was just that important to Sam and I, and I hope we've nailed it."

Archie was written out of EastEnders last Christmas when he was murdered in the Queen Vic, sparking a 'whodunit' storyline.

----------

crystalsea (14-06-2010), Dazzle (10-06-2010), lizann (11-06-2010)

----------


## LostVoodoo

i was wondering where this storyline had gone, was starting to wonder if Ronnie had made it up!

----------


## lizann

I am glad its being revisited I keep thinking he was Danielle's real daddy

----------

Siobhan (11-06-2010), tammyy2j (14-06-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> I am glad its being revisited I keep thinking he was Danielle's real daddy


I was thinking the same too.. might explain why he was so hard on her to give Danielle up for adoption and then telling her that she was dead...

----------


## moonstorm

Very good point Lizann, never thought of that!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I am glad its being revisited I keep thinking he was Danielle's real daddy


I forgot about that but good point 

I wonder did Glenda know what he did?

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder did Glenda know what he did?


Hopefully she'll be involved in the episodes so we can get her reaction.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has revealed that Ronnie Mitchell will open up about her torment at the hands of father Archie (Larry Lamb)

Speaking to What's On TV, the actress said that Glenda (Glynis Barber), Peggy (Barbara Windsor) and Jack (Scott Maslen) will overhear her emotional outburst to sister Roxy.

She explained: "She tells Roxy (Rita Simons) what Archie did to her. She tells her that he raped her one night when she was 13.

"What she doesn't realise is Glenda and Peggy have brought Jack back to the flat. She turns around and sees them... and they've heard every word."

Womack added of a forthcoming scene: "Ronnie doesn't even get into the room properly when she hears Archie's voice [on a home video Glenda and Roxy are watching] and the bad memories come flooding back.

"She leaves so quickly they don't even realise she was there. Ronnie looks at herself in the mirror and her demons have returned.

"Glenda goes on about how Archie was an evil man and it's too much for Ronnie. Hearing his name makes her panic and she flees back to Jack's."

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2010), tammyy2j (16-07-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ronnie really needs counselling

----------


## Deputyd0g

Ronnie actually needs people to believe her..that is the most important thing at the moment..yes she might need counselling but believe me from someone who has gone through similar...the most important thing is people believe you regardless of how many years have passed. Hoorah for EE to highlight this as there are many 'adults' out there who have gone through the same as children but who have not disclosed yet.

----------

Dazzle (21-07-2010), Siobhan (21-07-2010)

----------


## sean slater

I was surprised Ronnie didnt bring up Stacey in tonights episode. It wont necessarily prove that its what happened to Ronnie, but it will prove that Archie is capable of that act. But then the reveal of Stacey will most likely bring up the Archie murder, so maybe the writers want to leave that till when Lacey Turner is ready to leave.

----------


## Siobhan

I was screaming at Peggy.. when she said "oh if i was there I would have known" (or something to that effect) and I kept saying.. you didn't know about Stella!! she was totally blind to that

----------


## tammyy2j

> I was surprised Ronnie didnt bring up Stacey in tonights episode. It wont necessarily prove that its what happened to Ronnie, but it will prove that Archie is capable of that act. But then the reveal of Stacey will most likely bring up the Archie murder, so maybe the writers want to leave that till when Lacey Turner is ready to leave.


Yes  I thought Ronnie was going to say he did it to Stacey too and thats why "Bradley killed him" 

I think Glenda knew I dont why I just think she did

----------


## Dazzle

> Ronnie actually needs people to believe her..that is the most important thing at the moment..yes she might need counselling but believe me from someone who has gone through similar...the most important thing is people believe you regardless of how many years have passed. Hoorah for EE to highlight this as there are many 'adults' out there who have gone through the same as children but who have not disclosed yet.


Thanks for bravely sharing your experience, Deputydog.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Thanks for bravely sharing your experience, Deputydog.


+ 1 thanks

----------


## tammyy2j

Looks like next week Glenda leaves the cat of the bag than she knew Archie was abusing Ronnie what a great mother  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> Looks like next week Glenda leaves the cat of the bag than she knew Archie was abusing Ronnie what a great mother


I had a feeling she knew.. it was the look on her face

----------


## tammyy2j

^ Me too

----------


## sean slater

> Looks like next week Glenda leaves the cat of the bag than she knew Archie was abusing Ronnie what a great mother


Yeh, it happens though. I dont blame Ronnie for feeling hurt and betrayed. However we dont yet know exactly went on with Glenda and Archie back then.

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeh, it happens though. I dont blame Ronnie for feeling hurt and betrayed. However we dont yet know exactly went on with Glenda and Archie back then.


I could give a rats what happened to her.. as a mother, my daughter would come first.. that is what been a mother is about, protecting your children and that includes from your husband, brother etc.. she suspected something and yet still walked out and left her kids in that place.. How did she know that he wouldn't have moved on the Roxy.. it was only Ronnie who protected her by staying with her night after night.. was a 12 year old suppose to do that NO!! the mother should have.. Glenda disgusts me

----------

tammyy2j (19-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

When she said Archie "has moved on to her" she sounded like she was so jealous her 13 year old daughter was now Archie's favourite and not her that was so bad

----------


## sean slater

> I could give a rats what happened to her.. as a mother, my daughter would come first.. that is what been a mother is about, protecting your children and that includes from your husband, brother etc.. she suspected something and yet still walked out and left her kids in that place.. How did she know that he wouldn't have moved on the Roxy.. it was only Ronnie who protected her by staying with her night after night.. was a 12 year old suppose to do that NO!! the mother should have.. Glenda disgusts me


Yeh I know it is really bad. All Im saying is people make mistakes, and you can tell she regrets it deeply. And she didn't actually know what was going on, most likely she tried to blank it out cos she was so scared to face reality. 

I have personal experience with this situation, or well my family do, and it effects you a lot. And its not only the mother and daughter either, it effects the whole family. But a mother and daughters bond is precious, and if it is possible that Ronnie could forgive her, then I think she should try, cos you only get one mother. And there are so many happy times they could have together now. Glenda wasnt a good mother but maybe she could make a good grandmother. Maybe that could be a way of making it up for all the lost years and hurt she caused.

----------


## lizann

Samantha Womack has admitted that EastEnders' Ronnie Branning is not "normal", due to the traumatic events she has been through.

Womack is currently at the centre of the soap's cot death and baby-swap storyline, which has so far prompted over 3,400 complaints from viewers. However, speaking to Soaplife, the actress said that "at the moment" she is playing the Albert Square club owner "doing normal".

"But I hope there is going to be something," she said. "You can't just steal somebody's baby. But Ronnie's not a normal person. She's been through so much with her dad, Danielle, the miscarriage... She wouldn't react in the same way as somebody who has had a happy life."

Once again discussing the effect the plot has had on her, she added: "As a mother myself it was so hard to play. When Ronnie found her baby dead I had to stop filming for a bit as I couldn't stop crying. It was too much."

----------

Dutchgirl (05-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

EASTENDERS star Samantha Womack has quit the show over its
heavily-criticised cot death storyline.

Sam, 38, was horrified by heartbreaking scenes in the BBC1 soap where
her character Ronnie Branning lost her baby James - then swapped him
for Kat Moon's newborn lad Tommy.

Samantha decided to quit EastEnders after viewing its shock cot death
storyline "as a mother first and an actress second", it emerged last
night.



Samantha, who has two children, gave producers a handwritten letter of
resignation last November when she first received the script for the
harrowing New Year's Eve episode.

A fellow cast member said show chiefs offered more money and uplifting
plots to persuade her to stay on as Ronnie Branning.

But the star - famed as Samantha Janus before her 2009 marriage to
actor Mark Womack - said she would stick to her principles and will
leave the BBC1 soap in May.

Channel bosses have been bombarded with nearly 3,500 complaints this
week over the scenes, in which Ronnie lost her baby James.


Viewers were upset by the use of a deeply sensitive issue for
entertainment - and further outraged by a twist in the plot that saw
Ronnie take Kat Moon's baby and replace it in the cot with her dead
child.

(c) The Sun

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2011), lizann (06-01-2011), matt1378 (06-01-2011), tammyy2j (06-01-2011)

----------


## Abigail

But she still went through with filming the storyline. She could have point blank refused to do it if she felt that strongly about it. Sure she would have probably been sacked but why sell out on your principles for the sake of more money?

----------

tammyy2j (06-01-2011)

----------


## matt1378

So Kat and Alfie won't get Tommy back till May then  :Sad:

----------


## thestud2k7

> So Kat and Alfie won't get Tommy back till May then


its better than the 2 years that EE first planned

----------


## moonstorm

> But she still went through with filming the storyline. She could have point blank refused to do it if she felt that strongly about it. Sure she would have probably been sacked but why sell out on your principles for the sake of more money?


100% agree! If she was going to leave because of her principles, then leave, why go ahead with the filming??  Honestly, I think this is all a publicity stunt and she will be presuaded to stay. Mind you this is raising her publicity profile in the media.  Sorry for being so cynical.

----------


## tammyy2j

> But she still went through with filming the storyline. She could have point blank refused to do it if she felt that strongly about it. Sure she would have probably been sacked but why sell out on your principles for the sake of more money?


Yes that is true

----------


## Dazzle

I'm sorry to hear that Samantha Womack is leaving EE, but, as someone who isn't watching EE at the moment because of the harrowing baby death storyline, I can see her point of view.

As for refusing to act out the storyline, she might have trouble getting more work if she was fired, so I can understand why she felt obliged to do her job.

----------

Perdita (06-01-2011)

----------


## Abigail

Considering all the complaints and apathy towards the storyline, I wouldn't blame her for standing by her principles and quitting with immediate effect or being fired. I'd have more respect for her if she was fired than going through with the storyline and complaining afterwards.

----------

alan45 (06-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Samantha Womack's agent has dismissed suggestions that the actress's decision to leave EastEnders was influenced by her current baby swap storyline.

Earlier today, a newspaper reported that the star had resigned in protest last November upon receiving the initial script for the plot, which has seen her character Ronnie Branning switch her dead son with Kat Moon's (Jessie Wallace) newborn baby.

However, Womack's representative Michael Wiggs has insisted that that the current speculation surrounding her decision is untrue.

In a statement, Wiggs explained: "There's no truth whatsoever in any suggestion that Sam is 'quitting' EastEnders over the current storyline. Sam's contract comes to a natural end later this year and she will be taking a break from the show - this has been agreed with the producers for several months. 

"Sam has had an incredibly happy and fulfilling time on EastEnders over the last few years. She has huge respect for the show, writers and producers and has thoroughly enjoyed playing such a complex role that has been involved in so many tough and challenging storylines."

John Yorke, Controller of BBC Drama, added: "Sam is a much loved member of the cast, who has consistently given truthful and brilliant performances as Ronnie Branning. When she leaves at the end of this storyline, she'll be much missed - and the door will be open for her return."

Meanwhile, an EastEnders spokesperson said: "The current storyline allows an exit for Ronnie Branning. Samantha Womack has been a major part of the show's success in recent years and she will continue to work with us until her departure later this year."

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm sorry to hear that Samantha Womack is leaving EE, but, as someone who isn't watching EE at the moment because of the harrowing baby death storyline, I can see her point of view.
> 
> As for refusing to act out the storyline, she might have trouble getting more work if she was fired, so I can understand why she felt obliged to do her job.


I'm sorry she's leaving too, but don't blame her.

Would have been better if she hadn't acted the storyline, but I guess she would have been fired and that doesn't look good like you say Frosty.  I think she'd have had a good case for unfair dismissal though.

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Still don't think that it was wrong for her to resign after filming the storyline, if that was the reason for her to go. I think she acted like a professional in my opinion.

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

There could be some restrictions in her contract. If she fails to act out a storyline it could be that she would have to pay a penalty due to work refusal.

BTW I quiet resent the referral of Deadenders in new topics every time when it concerns Eastenders. It makes a mock of people who do actually enjoy watching Eeastenders. I even swapped my provider in order so I can still  watch the BBC.
So if you would do me the courtesy of leaving that referral.

----------

Perdita (06-01-2011), tammyy2j (07-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> There could be some restrictions in her contract. If she fails to act out a storyline it could be that she would have to pay a penalty due to work refusal.
> 
> BTW I quiet resent the referral of Deadenders in new topics every time when it concerns Eastenders. It makes a mock of people who do actually enjoy watching Eeastenders. I even swapped my provider in order so I can still  watch the BBC.
> *So if you would do me the courtesy of leaving that referral*.


I have asked for that before too

----------


## lizann

I wonder would she have quit if they wasnt some many complaints about the story

----------


## Abigail

> I wonder would she have quit if they wasnt some many complaints about the story


I'm sure if she was nominated for a BAFTA she might think differently.

----------


## Perdita

Thought she resigned in November, would not have known about the complaints then, if that is true

----------


## lizann

> Thought she resigned in November, would not have known about the complaints then, if that is true


That is true

----------


## Kim

I agree. I see why she felt she had to film the storyline even if it is the case that she's not happy with it; she couldn't exactly use public reaction in her defence at the time.

----------


## inkyskin

> BTW I quiet resent the referral of Deadenders in new topics every time when it concerns Eastenders. It makes a mock of people who do actually enjoy watching Eeastenders. I even swapped my provider in order so I can still  watch the BBC.
> So if you would do me the courtesy of leaving that referral.


I agree with the 'deadenders' thing..if you don't enjoy watching it then simply don't, there's no need to take the Mick..apparently it's meant to be humour,although i fail to see how or why...all i see it as is pathetic.

----------

Dutchgirl (09-01-2011), Perdita (07-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood has insisted that the soap's team never intended to upset viewers when they created the controversial baby swap storyline.

The Walford show has received a public backlash over a plot which has seen Ronnie Branning (Samantha Womack) lose her baby son James to cot death, before secretly switching him with Kat Moon's (Jessie Wallace) child in her despair.

Writing on the official EastEnders website about the row, Kirkwood commented: "Our aim was - and still is - to tell a strong story that would, in the telling - raise the profile of cot death in the UK. It's clear that we've managed to do this, and that traffic to the FSID [Foundation for the Study of Infant Deaths] website has increased by over 500%, but we are also mindful of the fact that in doing so, sections of our audience have found the storyline challenging.

"EastEnders never sets out to upset its audience - not only would it be counter-productive, it would be a breach of a long-established trust that we can deliver truthful stories that inspire debate in a way that's acceptable to a family audience.

"Although we have had complaints, we have also had positive responses from people who have been through the experiences we are currently dramatising who feel we've done this and have contacted us to offer their backing.

"A large portion of audience are watching and being supportive of the storyline so we owe those viewers the opportunity to continue to engage with it and see the storyline through to its rightful conclusion."

Kirkwood also discussed the now-confirmed decision to end the storyline early. Reports suggest that it could conclude on screen by April.

He said: "Whenever we embark on a story at EastEnders, we always leave it open-ended to monitor and listen to audience reaction. With this in mind, we are going to bring the story to a close on screen in the spring. 

"As the story progresses and Kat is reunited with her child, we hope to explore the impact of the tragic events that have befallen the characters in a way that is powerful, but true to the best public service tradition of the show."

ds

----------

TaintedLove (10-01-2011), tammyy2j (07-01-2011)

----------


## Abigail

I wonder if there are any official statistics on women who lose a child from cot death then swap their dead baby with somebody else's. I can't imagine its all that common. Stealing somebody else's baby for whatever reason is very rare. Even in the East End of London it can't be that common to kidnap a child so I wonder why this absurd storyline was dreamt up because it certainly doesn't resonate with viewers. Many women have  suffered a cot death, I know somebody that has, but why would anybody want to replace their dead baby with somebody else's child? I get the physical attachment part (holding, feeding, bathing) but eventually somebody is going to find out that the baby has died and another has gone missing and the grieving mother has suddenly got a live baby again. I dunno, I guess the grieving mind can think all sorts but stealing somebody else's baby and causing them similar pain just doesn't seem like something a grieving parent would do to me.

----------


## parkerman

> Even in the East End of London it can't be that common to kidnap a child


EVEN in the East End?????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Dazzle

> ...but why would anybody want to replace their dead baby with somebody else's child?


That's my thinking too - your child is irreplaceable and if it died the last thing you'd want to do would be to swap it with another child.  I'd be interested to know if this has ever happened in real life.  I bet it hasn't.

----------

tammyy2j (07-01-2011)

----------


## Abigail

> EVEN in the East End?????????????????????????????????????????


Not sure of your tone but I'll qualify my comment anyway. I was perhaps being a tad prejudicial as I don't recall visiting the East End, however it's portrayed as the "rough end" of London with a high crime rate.That's not really qualifying my statement, I was speaking about an area that I know little about. I apologise.

----------


## tammyy2j

I would think the deceased baby's parents wouldnt want to let them go let alone swap the baby for another

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You know I didn't watch EE over the festive season so I can't comment on the way the issue was handled. What I will say is that maybe it's time for all the writers of soaps to have a good long look at themselves and the plots they come up with.  I will agree that there has been some issues over the years that have been well handled but most of the time stories are highlighted just to boost viewing figures without doing proper research.  EE should never had the baby swap storyline they way they did it was insensitive.

----------

Abigail (08-01-2011)

----------


## Abigail

> EE should never had the baby swap storyline they way they did it was insensitive.


Not to mention, who swaps babies?! I can't think of any cases around the world where this has happened. Why give your dead baby to somebody else? Surely you'd want to bury him and make sure he was safe. It just doesn't make sense at all. 

If they'd have done the cot death part on its own and done it well, EE would have won over viewers and reached out to thousands of families that have lost a child to cot death. Instead they come up with this insane storyline that has probably never happened anywhere in the world.

----------

Chloe O'brien (08-01-2011), parkerman (08-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

Deadenders controversial baby swap storyline has become the most complained-about plot in the soap's history.

8,400 viewers have now contacted the BBC to raise concerns over the current story centring around Ronnie Branning's (Samantha Womack) decision to switch her dead son with Kat Moon's (Jessie Wallace) newborn child.

347 complaints have also been made to the broadcasting regulator Ofcom, though it is understood that the watchdog currently has no plans to launch an official investigation into the matter.

In another eventful day for the Walford show, it was confirmed this afternoon that the storyline will now be brought to an early end due to the backlash, possibly as early as April.

Meanwhile, EastEnders' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood has issued a fresh statement in response to the row, insisting that the aim of the plot is to "tell a strong story that would, in the telling, raise the profile of cot death in the UK".

Kirkwood also confirmed the outcome of the story, assuring fans that Kat will be "reunited with her child" in the months ahead.

The death of Ronnie's daughter Danielle Jones in a car accident had previously held EastEnders' complaints record, attracting 7,000 in April 2009.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

This storyline is going to have a huge impact on EE in the coming months.  you don't have to have suffered a cot-death in the family to be affected or angered but this story. It's time all soaps had a long think about what issues they use in the name of enteratinment.  I can see EE parting with a whole load of cash for charity or heads will roll.

----------


## tammyy2j

There is an article on todays Irish News of the World newspaper where Sam is blaming the soaps supremos and that is she in a hell over it

----------


## Dazzle

> There is an article on todays Irish News of the World newspaper where Sam is blaming the soaps supremos and that is she in a hell over it


She says she fears leaving the house because some people can't separate fact from fiction and are blaming her for it.  Stupid people  :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has reportedly been contemplating leaving the soap for two years.

The actress, whose character Ronnie Branning was at the centre of the show's controversial baby swap storyline, has been unhappy for some time but was persuaded to stay by producers, the Daily Star Sunday reports.

A source said: "Sam has been thinking about leaving since 2008. There seemed to be a few teething problems early on and things appeared difficult with one fellow actor. But all that blew over before it all kicked off again over her on-screen daughter Danielle's death in 2009.

"She had a particularly difficult time of it last year when she had to film her on-screen dad's murder as she was coming to terms with losing her dad in real life. She found it all incredibly hard and it really took its toll on her emotionally. But show bosses managed to persuade her to stay, although she still wasn't completely happy.

"Barbara Windsor leaving last year was another blow and she's really missed having her around on set. The baby swap storyline was always going to signal the end of her time on the show but it was up to her how long it would last. It all came to a head last week when she'd decided she'd just had enough."

It was recently confirmed that Womack will leave EastEnders after nearly four years when the current storyline comes to an end.

DS


*So when did she decide to leave? Years ago, last November or recently because of the controversy?*

----------


## Abigail

> *So when did she decide to leave? Years ago, last November or recently because of the controversy?*


Who knows? We all have an opinion, only one person knows the truth. We all have to make decisions in life that could affect future job prospects but I didn't hear her bleating when the storyline was first announced or see her sudden resignation when the scripts were written. Therefore I can only conclude that she was happy with the storyline and has only come out now saying she didn't agree with it because of all the backlash. Naturally we all have our opinion on this but I firmly believe that if she objected that much to a storyline she wouldn't have filmed it. We all have to do things at work that we don't like but acting is a little bit different, one has to work hard to make something convincing, its not like writing a report. She could have worked with the producers to script something a little less fancyfull and ridiculous, such as a straightforward cot death or a baby kidnap plot or stillbirth. 

I really don't have any sympathy for her.

----------


## lizann

> EastEnders star Samantha Womack has reportedly been contemplating leaving the soap for two years.
> 
> The actress, whose character Ronnie Branning was at the centre of the show's controversial baby swap storyline, has been unhappy for some time but was persuaded to stay by producers, the Daily Star Sunday reports.
> 
> A source said: "Sam has been thinking about leaving since 2008. *There seemed to be a few teething problems early on and things appeared difficult with one fellow actor*. But all that blew over before it all kicked off again over her on-screen daughter Danielle's death in 2009.
> 
> "She had a particularly difficult time of it last year when she had to film her on-screen dad's murder as she was coming to terms with losing her dad in real life. She found it all incredibly hard and it really took its toll on her emotionally. But show bosses managed to persuade her to stay, although she still wasn't completely happy.
> 
> "Barbara Windsor leaving last year was another blow and she's really missed having her around on set. The baby swap storyline was always going to signal the end of her time on the show but it was up to her how long it would last. It all came to a head last week when she'd decided she'd just had enough."
> ...


I wonder was it Steve

----------


## Perdita

Steve??

----------


## Abigail

> Steve??


McFadden aka Beetroot Man?

----------

Perdita (10-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

I wonder if instead of so many people criticising this appalling storyline there had been widespread praise and awards for it would Mrs Womack have been so keen to leave Deadenders. I suspect she would have basked in the glory. Anyway she didnt seem too upset when filming it did she

----------


## alan45

EASTENDERS star Samantha Womack last night blasted rumours she's close to collapse - saying: "I'm NOT having a breakdown."
The star - who we revealed quit the BBC soap over the controversial baby swap storyline - smiled as she joked with photographers outside her North London home.

Sam, 38, said: "Please don't make me look like I'm having a nervous breakdown."

Later she told a pal that she was "absolutely fine... just knackered".

Show chiefs now plan for Sam's character Ronnie Branning to hand back Kat Moon's child.

She will do so on the day of the funeral for her cot-death baby.

----------


## parkerman

> *So when did she decide to leave? Years ago, last November or recently because of the controversy?*


I guess we don't really know and perhaps people should stop criticising Samantha Womack unless they are absolutely certain of the truth.

----------


## Siobhan

so the storyline is cut very short.. the funeral is next week isn't it???

----------


## Perdita

Sharon Marshall said on This Morning that it is not over with the funeral, it will be Easter time

----------


## lizann

> Steve??


Steve McFadden who plays Phil

----------

Perdita (10-01-2011)

----------


## Chris_2k11

I've just realised Jean's back for the funeral

----------


## alan45

Is this the end for Ronnie Branning ?

Samantha Womack, who plays the recently bereaved EastEnders character, has opted to bow out of the soap following the controversial baby-swap plot.

But Scott Maslen, who plays on-screen hubby Jack, says she could be back after a well-deserved break to be with her family.

Speaking from the red carpet at the National Television Awards, Scott insisted it wasn't the traumatic storyline that triggered Sam's departure.

"She's going to go away for a bit, she needs a bit of a break," he said.

"It was nothing to do with the story. That's not what triggered her leaving. Sam's been thinking about it for some time.

"She's got two kids, she works very hard and as a woman she wants to spend some time with her kids, which is natural and to be admired. She's going to have a little breather and who knows? She may well be back. You know what EastEnders is like."

Scenes shown over New Year saw a devastated Ronnie lose her baby son to cot death, before swapping him with Kat Moon's newborn.

Scott said some fans had found it hard to separate fact from fiction, and admitted Sam had found their reactions "scary".

"It's been horrible for her. There's always a sector of society that believe what we do on TV is real. I love the public, I'm one of them, I'm from round here, but you've got to know when something is real and when it's not.

"I know issues affect people and they respond to those things but you've got to be a bit more real and not go up to people on the street and say 'You shouldn't have done that.' She's had quite a lot of it.

"That's a little bit disheartening and scary for her. She doesn't like being the centre of attention for these sort of reasons. But she is big and strong and understands it."

----------

tammyy2j (28-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

How can Ronnie come back and live there after what she has done?

----------


## sean slater

No it seems crazy that she could come back after that. But I guess stranger things have happened. Look at everything that Janine has done! 

I think she does need a break. All the horrible stuff that has happened to Ronnie since she got to the square. I'm surprised she hasnt had to be sectioned yet. Think she needs to go and spend a few months at a spa.

----------


## Perdita

Scott Maslen has confirmed that he will not be exiting EastEnders along with co-star Samantha Womack.

Womack announced her exit from the BBC soap in the middle of the controversy surrounding her ongoing baby swap plot last month. However, speaking to TV Times Maslen stated that although he is "sad" to see the actress move on, he has no plans to leave his role as Jack Branning.

"I'm not waltzing off anywhere!" he said.

Discussing Womack's decision, he commented: "We've been an item on the show for four years now and she's one of my best mates - a friend of the family.

"It is sad, but she's had a very hectic year or so," he added. "And it's about time she had a little break to see what else she wants to do."

Womack will make her departure when the storyline comes to a conclusion in April. 

DS

----------


## tammyy2j

> Scott Maslen has confirmed that he will not be exiting EastEnders along with co-star Samantha Womack.
> 
> Womack announced her exit from the BBC soap in the middle of the controversy surrounding her ongoing baby swap plot last month. However, speaking to TV Times Maslen stated that although he is "sad" to see the actress move on, he has no plans to leave his role as Jack Branning.
> 
> "I'm not waltzing off anywhere!" he said.
> 
> Discussing Womack's decision, he commented: "We've been an item on the show for four years now and she's one of my best mates - a friend of the family.
> 
> "It is sad, but she's had a very hectic year or so," he added. "And it's about time she had a little break to see what else she wants to do."
> ...


I bet he gets with Vanessa or Roxy or both once Ronnie is gone

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (02-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack is reportedly planning to return to the soap.

The actress, who plays Ronnie Mitchell, announced that she would be leaving after the controversial baby swap storyline concludes, but the News of the World claims that her character will only be written out of the show for 12 months.

A source said: "Sam went through a very difficult few weeks during the filming and airing of the baby swap plot. Everything got a bit too much for her and she said things that, on reflection, she now doesn't agree with.

"Sam stood up to speak at a meeting of the cast and producers to make it clear she is committed to the soap in the long-term and doesn't harbour any grudges. She has a lot going on in her life and wants to focus on other priorities for a year, then she'll return."

A BBC spokesperson today told DS that it was too early to discuss any rumoured 'plans' for 2012. However, they added: "As we've always said, the door is being left open for the character of Ronnie Branning to return at a later date."

Scott Maslen, who plays Jack Branning, is said to have encouraged her to return.


DS

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2011), tammyy2j (06-02-2011)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I still like Ronnie, not what they did to her with this storyline, so if she returns I wouldn't mind.  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad to hear Ronnie's returning.

----------


## tammyy2j

Well if Dirty Den returned I'm sure the writers will come up with a daft storyline also for her to return even though she stole Kat's baby 

I think Ronnie has faced so more there is nothing more for her character imo

----------


## Siobhan

she will probably get away with diminished responsibility 

Courts in the UK have been known to accept post-natal depression as mitigating circumstances when sentencing women for crimes.
In the past UK courts have taken into consideration if a woman who had committed a crime was suffering from post-natal depression.

----------


## Perdita

Samantha Womack has been tipped to tread the boards in South Pacific after she makes her departure from EastEnders.

According to the Daily Mail, the actress is in talks to take on the lead role of Nellie Forbush in a touring production of the Rodgers and Hammerstein musical.

Reports say that the show will begin in London in August before visiting various theatres across the UK from October to December.

Womack is expected to film her EastEnders exit in May. Her character Ronnie Branning is currently at the centre of the soap's controversial baby swap storyline, which will be resolved on screen before she leaves Albert Square.

The actress has previously starred in Grease and Guys and Dolls in the West End.

Womack's screen husband Scott Maslen (Jack Branning) recently said that the star "may well" return to EastEnders after taking a break from Walford. Meanwhile, recent reports suggested that she could be back on screen as early as 2012.

DS

----------


## Siobhan

Hang on.. Ronnie leaves in May but didn't they say that the baby swap storyline would be finished around easter??? so she will be in the square about a month after it is revealed or are they moving the story out to May?

----------


## Perdita

The story is meant to conclude at Easter time, Easter is late April this year, so she probably leaves early May

----------

Siobhan (11-02-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> The story is meant to conclude at Easter time, Easter is late April this year, so she probably leaves early May


The quote you gave from the Daily Mail however says, "Womack is expected to film her EastEnders exit in May", so if she's filming it in May doesn't that mean she will go in June some time?

----------


## Perdita

*Holds up hands*  Only quoting back what it being published, personally don't care  :Embarrassment:

----------


## parkerman

> *Holds up hands*  Only quoting back what it being published, personally don't care


I wasn't having a go at you Perdy, I was just pointing out what the Daily Mail said, trying to get the time line right.

----------


## Perdita

no offence, just quoting what I read  :Smile:

----------


## walsh2509

I think they went about the start of the story and afterwards the wrong way. The last couple of years shes had should have put her on course for a breakdown,  if not having  one. Finding her daughter was not dead after Archie telling her she had, then her being killed, then telling everyone her dad abused and raped her and he was the father of her child, that would have been enough to drive her over the edge.  Then after all that, she gets some sort of normal lift and in love and pregnant , going to have another child that will be hers to watch over and see grow something she could not do with her first child, the baby dies. That ontop of the all before it would have been enough drive her over the edge and would go a bit radial rental, she looked to be in auto pilot with her dead baby in her hands.  

Instead of the story of her being on the edge just a snap of the fingers being away from a total breakdown, they have her going about now as if nothing had happened.

----------


## Perdita

She is not going about as if nothing has happened !!

----------

parkerman (12-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has admitted that she doesn't want a big fuss when she leaves the show.

The actress, who announced that she was leaving her role as Ronnie Branning earlier this year, confessed that she would rather say goodbye to her closest friends and slip away quietly.

Womack has already secured her next role, starring as Nellie Forbush in a touring production of South Pacific.

"I think I just want to creep out at the EastEnders leaving party, I don't want a big deal," she told the Sunday Mirror. "I will be saying goodbye to a lot of very close friends.

"I'll be telling them that I love them all dearly. I'll definitely miss Rita Simons (Roxy Mitchell) the most.Then I'll be going into South Pacific playing Nellie Forbush and rehearsals start soon. I need to stop eating and get my a**e into shape.

"My trick at the minute is to wear padded pointy shoulders as it cancels the rest of your body out. I can't wait to get my dancing shoes on as it's five years since I was last on stage, in Guys and Dolls."

DS

----------


## Perdita

Scott Maslen has insisted that Samantha Womack has "not shut the door" on making a return to EastEnders in the future.

The actor - Jack Branning in the BBC soap - told ITV's This Morning that Womack, who plays his on-screen wife Ronnie, is taking a break because she is "knackered". 

It was confirmed in January that the actress was to leave the programme, after a record number of complaints were received by the corporation over the controversial baby-swap plot.

"Sam's having a break," Maslen told presenters Eamonn Holmes and Ruth Langsford. "She's leaving the show for a period of time. She's not shut the door on EastEnders by any stretch because she loves it there. We all love it there."

He continued: "She's had a very intense few years. She's got kids - she just wants to have a bit of a break and go about life. It's not story-related - I know there was a lot of stuff that came out at the time that she didn't like the storyline and that was blown out of all proportion. She's knackered. She's had a lot of stuff going on over the last couple of years."

Speaking about the storyline, which was brought to an early conclusion last week as Ronnie returned baby Tommy to Kat Moon, Maslen insisted that he trusts the soap's storyliners.

"I trust the BBC and the people that come up with stories. EastEnders is always dealing with issues and stories and this is soap, so you're always on a very fine line," he said. "As actors we don't crave stuff like this but you enjoy getting into your work so this was a challenge, and a challenge that me and Sam enjoyed. 

"It's not a story that I enjoyed because we've all got kids and we all know what the implications of these sort of things are. It's a tragic story but I felt that in the circumstances we played it really well and that was the very positive thing to come out of it."

He added: "You have to keep yourself very focused on what you're doing and not listen to what other people are saying about things, otherwise it influences it."


DS

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not surprised Samantha Womack wants a break from EE - playing unhappy Ronnie these last few years must have been stressful.  I'd like to see her back in EE in the future, hopefully playing a happier Ronnie.

----------


## Dutchgirl

She did a fine job. She was again brill today. She played it with so much persuasion.

----------

Siobhan (20-04-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Rita Simons has confessed that she is heartbroken over EastEnders co-star Samantha Womack's departure from the soap. 

Womack announced in January that she would exit the soap later this year to pursue other projects. 

Simons, who previously said that she was "dreading" the loss of her on-screen sister, told The Sun's Buzz that she has struggled to come to terms with Womack's final days on set. 

"Sam's gone and it has ripped my heart out. It may sound strange, but it really does feel like a family member has died," Simons revealed.

However, Simons went on to reveal her hopes for Roxy's future character development, explaining that the rivalry caused by EastEnders' controversial baby swap plotline could propel her storyline forward. 

"I want problems and proper fighting... I'd like her to have a long relationship," Simons explained. "There is great potential with her and Michael [Moon]. You can see it now - the Mitchells versus the Moons."

----------


## tammyy2j

Ronnie is suppose to leave pregnant by Michael

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood has reiterated that the soap's team are eager to see Samantha Womack return to Walford at some point in the future.

Womack recently filmed her final scenes as Ronnie Branning after four years playing the troubled character. Her decision to take a break from the show emerged in January amid the controversy which surrounded Ronnie's baby swap storyline.

Answering viewer questions on This Morning today, Kirkwood was asked whether the door is still being left open for Ronnie to make a return.

He replied: "Absolutely, yeah. Sam filmed her final scenes with us a few weeks ago and we'll see her exit storyline unfold over the coming weeks. She's much-loved and much-missed, so we'd love to have Sam back at any time in the future."

Reflecting on the baby swap row, he said: "I think hindsight's a brilliant thing and perhaps we misjudged the audience's appetite to see Ronnie cry yet again. She'd been crying for three years up until that point, and here was another storyline that had her on her knees.

"But at the same time, I'm really proud of the storyline. I think the episodes in April where Kat got her baby back were EastEnders at its best. I think they were brilliant episodes."

Kirkwood also insisted that Womack's decision to bow out from EastEnders was not influenced by the tragic storyline.

"I took over in March of last year and I knew that it was going to be Sam's last year on the show at that point," he said. "So we embarked on the storyline knowing that it would lead to Ronnie and Sam's exit."

Womack's latest project sees her take on the role of Nellie Forbrush in a touring production of South Pacific.

----------


## Perdita

SAMANTHA Womack has spoken for the first time about quitting EastEnders, saying the baby-swap plot left her "physically and emotionally shattered". 
The story made her realise she could no longer cope with her character's harrowing life. 

The actress, 38, said: "I worked out I'd been crying or screaming at work every day for six days a week for over two years. Can you imagine how exhausting and tiring that is?" 

Samantha, who played troubled Ronnie Mitchell for four years, added: "You're crying, weeping and telling your brain something awful has happened, so of course that is going to affect you and your body. My brain may know I am acting, but my body was doing a different thing. 

"I needed to stop and find some peace, a bit like Ronnie." 

Samantha's final scenes on the BBC1 soap air next week. She quit over the plot which saw Ronnie snatch Kat Moon's baby after her own baby's death. Her last moments on the soap will show Ronnie facing trial for the kidnap. 

The baby-snatching storyline caused a furore last Christmas - but Samantha, shown below with screen husband Jack Branning (Scott Maslen) has remained silent until now. 

She explained: "I didn't speak out because I didn't want to say the wrong thing at the wrong time and reignite the situation. 

"But now I think it's important to set the record straight and tell my side. I did find the storyline very difficult to play. It was draining emotionally and physically and by the end I was shattered." 

She realised what a toll the soap was taking on her after totting up all the horrors her character had faced since she first appeared in 2007. 

The misery included incest, rape, miscarriage, a cheating husband and seeing long-lost daughter Danielle die in front of her. 

But Samantha tells the new issue of Hello! magazine - out today - that soap bosses are under huge pressure to come up with attention-grabbing plots. 

She said: "Unfortunately, because of the way television is going - and by that I don't just mean just soap, but reality and also drama - there is a massive consumer need for controversy and high-risk storylines. We may not like it, but the viewing figures go through the roof." 

Samantha, mum to Benjamin, ten and Lili-Rose, six, wasted no time in showing her relief after her final scenes. 

As soon as she finished filming, she rushed to change her hairstyle so she no longer looked like the character. 
She said: "Ronnie's blonde locks were the first to go. 

"I wanted to look different, I had my hair cut shorter and went red. It felt liberating, especially walking down the street afterwards as nobody recognised me." 

But Samantha - who changed her name from Janus when she wed actor Mark Womack - said she still fels passionate for the former Queen Vic barmaid. 

She said Ronnie was "the most damaged character I've ever played but I loved her and she's under my skin". 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1QXmhLsze


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Why always these contradicting stories .. one minute she left because of the storyline, the next she did not  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2011), Dutchgirl (28-06-2011)

----------


## Dutchgirl

Good on her for speaking about what it does to an actress. The emotions have to come from somewhere!. I thought she did a good job. Playing an undercooled character whith all those emotions.

----------


## walsh2509

Michael , come on how thich would you have to be not to see he's playing one side off the other to get ronnie done, then he's supposed to break into the pub (to take the kid ?) and blame it on Ronnie ... 

 What a load of BULL HIT

----------


## Perdita

Samantha Womack  has claimed that fans will be "surprised" by Ronnie Mitchell's exit from EastEnders. 

Viewers will see Womack's character leave Albert Square this week, in a storyline that sees her stand trial for swapping her dead son James for Kat and Alfie Moon's baby Tommy on New Year's Day. 

The plot garnered a record number of complaints from outraged EastEnders viewers, but Womack assured Virgin Media that the tragic saga would have the "right ending". 

"I think this is the right ending to the storyline and I think the audience will be surprised by some of the things that happened," she said.

"She knows that going to court is the right thing but Ronnie will punish herself more than any custodial sentence."

Womack recently admitted that she had been "crying or screaming every day" during her time on Eastenders after a slew of hard-hitting plots. 

She announced her departure from the soap back in January at the peak of the baby-swap controversy. 

Eastenders' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood stated this week that he would "love" for Womack to return in the future.

----------


## Perdita

Samantha Womack has admitted to "holding back tears" as she bid farewell to her EastEnders colleagues. 

Womack will bow out from her role as Ronnie Mitchell this week, as the BBC soap's controversial baby swap storyline reaches its conclusion. 

Despite recently claiming to have "cried every day" since joining EastEnders, Womack despaired at being parted from her "brilliant" co-star Rita Simons, who plays Ronnie's sister Roxy. 

"Working with Rita so closely for so many years has been brilliant. Not seeing her every day is going to be strange," she told The Mirror.

"It was emotional! All day, Rita and I were really aware that we were getting closer and closer to the last scene, so we were holding back the tears."

Simons recently compared Womack's EastEnders exit to a death in the family.

----------


## alan45

Former EastEnders star Samantha Womack has said that her character Ronnie Branning left the soap at the right time, claiming that the troubled blonde "couldn't go any further" following her string of dark storylines.

The actress announced her decision to bow out from the BBC drama at the beginning of the year, and viewers recently saw her final scenes as Ronnie was jailed in the climax to the show's tragic baby swap plot.

Other hard-hitting stories featuring Ronnie had included the death of her long-lost daughter Danielle and her disturbing history with evil dad Archie.

Asked by The Observer whether she was glad to leave Ronnie behind, Womack replied: "I wouldn't say I was glad. Ronnie had had her time, she couldn't go any further. She had so much trauma that it wouldn't have been believable to put her through any more, I feel. 

"It's a very hard thing to do - you get very comfortable being in regular employment, and I'm a jobbing actor again, and that's quite scary. I feel grateful to have had the experience but I'm glad to be moving in another direction."

Although Womack recently signed up for the stage role of Nellie Forbush in South Pacific, the 38-year-old dismissed suggestions that she is seeking a break from television jobs.

"I'm just trying to mix up the characters - the form in which they come is not important," she said. "Ronnie Mitchell in EastEnders was so withdrawn and secretive and dark, so Nellie - with her open quality and hick-style delivery - was a challenge I really wanted to take on."

Womack first appeared in the role of Ronnie in the summer of 2007.

----------


## Perdita

Samantha Womack has said that part of her misses the challenge of playing Ronnie Branning on EastEnders.

Viewers saw Ronnie jailed last month as the BBC One soap's controversial baby swap plot reached its climax.

Womack told Woman & Home magazine: "Part of me misses EastEnders and Ronnie. Working for long stretches, day in, day out, I knew exactly how she'd think and feel.

"From the first day of discussing the character, it was clear she was damaged - with a background of abuse - and, as an actress, that was an amazing opportunity. It was demanding but always fulfilling."

Womack further revealed that response from the public towards Ronnie was positive, even at the height of the baby swap storyline.

"The newspaper stories about people yelling at me in the street when she swapped her baby were rubbish. It never happened," she said.

"The story did arouse such interest that I had paparazzi outside my house for several days, but I never experienced hostility from the public."

----------


## alan45

Former EastEnders star Samantha Womack has insisted that she is "proud" of the work she did in the soap's controversial baby swap storyline.

The BBC show sparked a row earlier this year when Womack's character Ronnie Branning was seen losing her newborn son James to cot death, before switching him with Kat Moon's healthy child Tommy in her grief-stricken state. 

Ronnie has since been jailed for her actions in the conclusion to the story, while in real life, Womack has left EastEnders and landed a stage role in South Pacific.

Despite tabloid reports that she was unhappy over the tragic baby plot, Womack has now explained that she was pleased with the way the storyline progressed as she worked closely with the show's bosses to ensure it felt "truthful".

Reflecting on her soap departure, Womack told the Evening Standard: "I went almost straight into rehearsals [for South Pacific], so I haven't had much time to process anything. But those last few months at EastEnders felt like a hurricane. The whole 'Babygate' thing was like a circus and I was caught in the middle of it."

Discussing the plot, she continued: "I'm fiercely proud of what I did. In the end, I left because I would have been replicating what I'd done before and I'm no good when I'm stale. I lose heart. I don't think I would have been able to generate those kinds of performances any more. It seemed like a natural place to end it.

"I had a great relationship with the executive producer Bryan Kirkwood. He knew that I had to believe in what I was doing. There were meetings where I would say, 'Can we change this, or do this differently, because it doesn't feel too great for me'. And he always wanted to keep me in a place where it was truthful for me."

Womack added that she is relishing her new stage project after four years of playing Ronnie.

"It's challenging and exciting. I'm terrified actually," she said. "More terrified about something than I've been for a very long time. But I think that's good. I think it proves that I was right to leave [EastEnders] because clearly I had become too safe. 

"Yes, I could have stayed and bought a nice big house but I'd stopped learning and I still want to. Even though I've been working most of my life, it feels like I've only just started to find my feet."

----------


## alan45

Itâs been six months since Samantha Womack said goodbye to her emotionally battered alter-ego, EastEndersâ Ronnie Branning. And boy, has the break done her good.
Advertisement >> 


Sheâd spent four years crying almost non-stop as the unfortunate Ronnie bounced from one trauma to the next â including miscarriage, incest and rape â and, by the time she left, Samantha, 39, looked as exhausted in real life as she did on screen.
But it was the final drama, which saw Ronnie snatching Kat Moonâs baby after her own sonâs cot death, that did the most damage.
Attracting over 9,000 complaints from upset viewers, the plot seemed a step too far, even for Easties.
With Samantha announcing she was quitting the soap just days after the scenes were broadcast, rumours spiralled that it was in protest at the storyline, which was denied.
But looking back Samantha now openly admits that the plot simply wasnât realistic.
âI thought it was implausible. Most women who lose a child would not go out and abduct one,â she says. âBut Ronnie is a soap character and she is not necessarily representing real life.
âSoap is based on controversy and sensationalism because bosses are trying to get high ratings and they canât write things like âRonnie had a cup of teaâ. Otherwise people wouldnât watch it.â
After all the controversy, the actress, a core member of the cast since 2007, decided it was time to move on when her contract ended.
âIt was emotionally and physically exhausting,â explains Samantha. âIt was the right time for Ronnie to be put to bed. I also left because you can end up being typecast.
âIf you want to do good work, you have to take yourself out of your comfort zone. It was very frightening leaving a job that I got on so well in and it did feel like a very big risk.â
The door hasnât been shut on the character forever though â even after all the furore â with Ronnie being jailed. âYou have to remember that no one is bigger than the show and they can kill anyone off,â says Samantha.
âThe show survives because itâs the show and had it served their purpose to get rid of Ronnie for good, they would have done it.
âBut I donât think they wanted it and I think they thought the audience didnât want it. Deep down fans loved her but they wanted her to go to prison.â
Since then Samantha has been treading boards in her role as the upbeat leading lady Nellie in a touring production of South Pacific, and this has had a positive impact on the star.
Not only has she escaped the never-ending misery she channelled day in, day out as Ronnie, but sheâs in better shape than she has been for years.
In fact, since working out with Bikram yoga and taking regular runs to get in shape for the 1940s-style swimwear she has to wear on stage, the mum-of-two has managed to lose more than a stone.
âI am very lucky in that I donât look any different to how I looked in my early 30s,â says Samantha.
âIâve lost over a stone in weight since I started in the show, so Iâm now about 9st. Itâs a three-hour marathon of dancing, singing and living on adrenalin.
"Even when I do put on weight though, the fact that I have got a really pointy face and chin helps. Having an angular face means I can get away with a lot and I donât have wrinkles yet.
âLuckily my figure hasnât changed that much after having children and so far Iâve avoided getting cellulite. But I donât consume loads of toxins and I am a healthy eater. I know a lot of women will have a glass of wine a day but I only drink every couple of weeks.â
 
Samantha and Mark Womack
But, while she knows sheâs lucky to have kept her youthful looks, Samantha hasnât ruled out surgery in the future. âI would never say never to some sort of cosmetic work,â she says.
âThere is pressure in this industry to look young and I want to work for as long as possible, although I certainly wouldnât want to go down the line of wanting to look like a 20-year-old.
âIf I had anything done it would be to maintain my looks and look the age I am. But I suppose Iâll have to wait to see how my body behaves itself.â
Later this year, the star turns 40 â and sheâs looking forward to making the most of her milestone birthday.
âI canât wait,â she says. âItâs a really great age and I feel more confident and happier than I have ever been.
âI think women are at their sexiest at this kind of age because they know what they want and are comfortable in their own skin.â
One person who appreciates her talent and good looks is Samanthaâs husband Mark Womack. The couple have been together for 13 years after meeting on the set of police drama series Liverpool 1 and got married in June 2009.
They have two children Ben, aged 10, and Lily, six, and Mark has a son Michael, 16, from his first marriage.
âThe last year has been really busy for both Mark and me and we really have been like ships that pass in the night,â says Samantha.
âWeâve survived like that for 13 years and, as actors, it goes with the territory. Our shared love is music, so to reconnect weâll occasionally go to a concert.
âMore often than not weâll stay in and cuddle up on the sofa and watch a DVD. I am not big on glitzy dinners and roses â itâs the thoughtful gestures that count like Mark letting me have a lie in when Iâm knackered. Itâs the little things that go a long way in a relationship when you have kids.
âBy Sunday night, we are usually so knackered that we tend to go to bed early â we have a massive bed and Mark will lie on one side with his headphones on listening to random obscure tunes on YouTube and Iâll be on the other side reading a book.â
At the moment though, touring the country with South Pacific means Samantha is spending more time than sheâd like away from her family. âThere are certain dates that I can commute from my house,â she says.
âI try not to be away from the kids wherever possible. But when theyâre on school holidays they come with me so my dressing room is constantly trashed.â
And even after all these months away from Albert Square, Samantha still gets recognised in the street by fans of the show. âI went to Bicester Village to do my Christmas shopping last month,â she says.
âThere were some kids outside the shop I was in and I didnât have any make-up on and my hair was scraped back and they were shouting out âRON-NIE!â.
âIâm not a fan of the name Ronnie anyway. Rita Simons who plays Roxy used to jokingly call me Ronald McDonald. Ronnie sounds like an East End gangster â the name Roxy is so much cuter â so itâs not my favourite name to have shouted at me down the street.â
Samantha admits that while she misses the people on EastEnders, she doesnât miss the early starts.
âI speak to Rita all the time â we are joined at the hip. And Scott Maslen (her on-screen husband Jack Branning), who I have known since I was 16. We still behave as if we are one happy, dysfunctional family. But I donât miss the early mornings and if I wake up at 4.30am, I remember how my alarm would have been set for 5am. Now I donât have to get up itâs heavenly.â
Samantha hasnât ruled out a return to the BBC1 soap either.
âI would never say never about going back but itâs not right for me at this moment,â she says.
For now, sheâs enjoying her time in the award-winning South Pacific. âNellie is so different from Ronnie,â she says. âRonnie was mysterious, dark and quite tragic whereas Nellie is naive and vulnerable but very upbeat.
âThe hardest thing for me was to be totally uninhibited on stage because Ronnie was so guarded and damaged and it was difficult to get back into playing someone who is open and flings her arms about.â
However hard sheâs finding it, sheâs enjoying giving it a good go


Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...#ixzz1k4J1W87W

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

has revealed that she disagreed with EastEnders bosses' decision to kill off Danielle Jones (Lauren Crace).

Womack, who played Ronnie Mitchell until last year, watched her on-screen daughter run over by Janine (Charlie Brooks) in 2009.

"I found that really upsetting and disappointing," she told the Sunday Mercury. "They didn't get the chance to be mother and daughter.

"We dangled that carrot in front of viewers for such a long time and I wanted the audience to have a happy ending - but it wasn't to be."

Womack added: "It was awful when I read the script. It took me a week to recover from shooting those scenes."

With Ronnie's evil father Archie (Larry Lamb) doing all he could to stop the pair reuniting, Ronnie cradled Danielle as she died in her arms.

The 39-year-old actress recently questioned the integrity of the serial's baby swap storyline which led to her character's exit.


*What is it with bringing up old storylines? Me thinks Ms Womack needs a job*

----------


## Perdita

Samantha Womack has revealed that she was offered several sociopathic roles after leaving EastEnders.

During her four-year stint on the Albert Square soap, Womack's character Ronnie Mitchell was revealed to be a victim of domestic abuse from evil dad Archie and became involved in a controversial baby swap storyline.

The 39-year-old told OK magazine: "All the jobs were psychopaths, or psychologically-challenged people. 

"I wasn't remotely tempted to go down that road. I'm more chilled out now, and ready to go wherever the work leads me."

Womack is starring alongside fellow ex-EastEnders actor Alex Ferns (Trevor Morgan) in award-winning musical South Pacific.

Meanwhile, the actress added that she continues to stay in touch with former co-star Kacey Ainsworth, who played Little Mo.

"I still see Kacey now and then," she said. "We Facebook a lot. The other day she was doing Loose Women and I was on Daybreak, so we had a catch-up."

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she coming back? Seems to be on the cover all the current soap mags

----------


## Perdita

hope not and with Jack going, really no point in rehashing old relationships with her now

----------


## LostVoodoo

If Jack was leaving then maybe they could do one scene with him visiting her in prison? Think that would be nice closure actually.

----------

JustJodi (20-03-2013), Siobhan (20-03-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

*Does any one have the story that Ronnie is going back to Walford ?????? Some one said it was on front of a magazine cover ?????? If so  post it here ?????
*

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Does any one have the story that Ronnie is going back to Walford ?????? Some one said it was on front of a magazine cover ?????? If so  post it here ?????
> *


Sorry I didn't buy the magazines just glanced at their covers and she was on a few

----------


## sarah c

could she not be due for release by now? she got what three years?

so 18 months with good behaviour....she comes out and leaves for a fresh start with Jack?

just a thought

----------


## lizann

i dont think she would be left live back around where she kidnapped a child from but this is eastenders

----------


## Perdita

Samantha Womack has claimed that her EastEnders character Ronnie Mitchell could still return to the soap after her ex-husband Jack Branning has left Albert Square.

One of Ronnie's main links to Walford will be removed later this year as Scott Maslen has decided to leave the role of Jack.

However, speaking to Metro, Womack suggested that Ronnie will still have reasons to return even without Jack around.

She explained: "I think she could go back if Jack wasn't there, because it was always the Mitchell sisters. I know Ronnie had a love affair and she got married, but what I loved about the character was her relationship with her sibling. 

"It was nice being with another woman and doing most of our scenes together. That was a relationship on the show I really enjoyed.

"There are no plans [for Ronnie to return] at the moment but I definitely wouldn't rule it out. I love the show and I love the character. I miss the character enormously."

Womack left EastEnders in 2011 as Ronnie's controversial baby swap storyline reached a conclusion.

She added: "I think it was definitely the right time to give the character a break. The danger is that if you get one character who is subject to so much trauma, angst and depression, it becomes difficult to play it realistically."

Womack has recently joined the cast of Sky Living's Mount Pleasant.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders bosses have announced that Samantha Womack is reprising her role as Ronnie Mitchell.

The actress has agreed to return to the BBC soap for a six-month stint, which will see Ronnie head back to Albert Square ready to put the past behind her.


After spending two years in prison for abducting Kat Moon's baby son Tommy, Ronnie won't have an easy ride in Walford as she has to face those she has previously wronged - including her ex-husband Jack (Scott Maslen).

On a happier note, Ronnie does have the support of her family and as she is reunited with Roxy (Rita Simons), the Mitchell sisters will once again become a force to be reckoned with on the Square.

Speaking of her shock comeback, Womack commented: "I am thrilled to be returning to the role of Ronnie for the next six months. Ronnie is coming out of prison and her reappearance in the Square is going to create havoc. I can't wait to be a Mitchell once again!"

EastEnders' executive producer Lorraine Newman added: "We're delighted to announce Samantha Womack's return to Albert Square. The Mitchell sisters are a fabulous pairing and it will be an absolute delight to have Ronnie and Roxy back together on screen. 

"However, Ronnie's departure wasn't without controversy for many residents in Walford, and her return will be sure to ruffle quite a few feathers."


Ronnie's return will rock Albert Square.


Show chiefs have promised that Ronnie's return will be part of a huge summer and autumn for EastEnders, which will also see a number of new faces arriving to shake up the Square.

Womack will begin filming at EastEnders again this summer

----------

tammyy2j (17-05-2013)

----------


## thestud2k7

how will this work? i thought she meant to stay away from  kat and tommy

----------


## Kim

I would think that that was only while the crime was not spent, so now that she's come out of prison she can go where she likes. 

If Roxy's worried about keeping hold of Alfie though, I would suggest that becoming Ronnie's shadow isn't the way to do it. This might be another thing to bring Kat and Alfie closer together.

Wonder if this will be just the thing to convince Barbara to make the decision to return.

----------


## parkerman

> I would think that that was only while the crime was not spent, so now that she's come out of prison she can go where she likes.


She would be released on parole and there may be conditions attached, one of which could be not to go near Kat and Tommy.

----------


## parkerman

> I would think that that was only while the crime was not spent, so now that she's come out of prison she can go where she likes.


She would be released on parole and there may be conditions attached, one of which could be not to go near Kat and Tommy.

----------


## Siobhan

> She would be released on parole and there may be conditions attached, one of which could be not to go near Kat and Tommy.


She can live in the same place but not contact them. Besides Kat forgave her before she went down but I can still see EE have bad blood between these two

----------


## Siobhan

> She would be released on parole and there may be conditions attached, one of which could be not to go near Kat and Tommy.


She can live in the same place but not contact them. Besides Kat forgave her before she went down but I can still see EE have bad blood between these two

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe her and Jack will sail off into the sunset happy i.e. leave in a black cab  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> i dont think she would be left live back around where she kidnapped a child from but this is eastenders


looks like i am wrong and she can as she is coming back now

----------


## lizann

> i dont think she would be left live back around where she kidnapped a child from but this is eastenders


looks like i am wrong and she can as she is coming back now

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Does any one have the story that Ronnie is going back to Walford ?????? Some one said it was on front of a magazine cover ?????? If so  post it here ?????
> *





> EastEnders bosses have announced that Samantha Womack is reprising her role as Ronnie Mitchell.
> 
> The actress has agreed to return to the BBC soap for a six-month stint, which will see Ronnie head back to Albert Square ready to put the past behind her.
> 
> 
> After spending two years in prison for abducting Kat Moon's baby son Tommy, Ronnie won't have an easy ride in Walford as she has to face those she has previously wronged - including her ex-husband Jack (Scott Maslen).
> 
> On a happier note, Ronnie does have the support of her family and as she is reunited with Roxy (Rita Simons), the Mitchell sisters will once again become a force to be reckoned with on the Square.
> 
> ...


Alan's quote gives more details on her confirmed return

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has predicted that the return of Ronnie Mitchell will have a big impact on his character's ongoing love triangle storyline.

The actor's alter ego Alfie Moon is currently in a relationship with Ronnie's sister Roxy, but viewers know that he still has feelings for estranged wife Kat.

Last week, Samantha Womack announced that she is returning to her role as Ronnie for six months. After spending two years in prison for abducting Kat and Alfie's baby son Tommy, Ronnie is heading back to Albert Square ready to put the past behind her.

Richie told PA of the upcoming storyline: "We're going to start creating the Kat and Alfie phenomenon again, but there's a threesome now. As opposed to just Kat and Alfie, you've got Roxy. And then of course we get Sam Womack back in, and you've got Ronnie back in the scene.

"And all of a sudden Alfie's with her sister, and Ronnie's responsible for the whole baby swap thing - there's going to be a whole new dynamic."

Richie added that he has a good working relationship with both Jessie Wallace and Rita Simons, who play Kat and Roxy.

He said: "They're very different but they're great fun. I laugh with Rita and she's a real family person and we talk about our kids all day.

"There's a history with myself and Jessie. We kind of started the show at the same time, and the whole Kat and Alfie phenomenon back in the day was created."

Womack will begin filming at EastEnders again in the summer.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has admitted that she always planned to reprise her role as Ronnie Mitchell.

The actress left the BBC One soap in July 2011 following the controversial baby swap storyline, but announced that she will return for a six-month stint last week.

"Deep down, thought-provoking, psychological drama is where my heart lies. EastEnders gives you an opportunity to do all that," Womack told the Sunday Mirror.

"It was only when I came away that I realised, *actually, you don't really get to do that anywhere else. I'm very, very fond of my character, I love the place and I love the people. I was knackered when I left but I never ruled out going back.

"People would recognise me as Ronnie in the street all the time. When other characters started talking about Ronnie being due for release from prison earlier this year, it intensified.

"That's how powerful that *storyline was - people are still talking about it two years on. It was a brilliant plot-line but it was so intense and emotionally draining, I was exhausted.

"It was the right time to leave. Imagine going to work every day and screaming and crying and going through that whole range of emotions. I was really spoilt with the storyline and I wouldn't change it, but I really lived it.

"I was ready for a break, but I was conscious that the viewers were probably ready for a break from me, too. You can never take fame or popularity for granted."

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has revealed that she will be filming her return scenes for the soap in a month's time.

The actress, who is reprising her role as Ronnie Mitchell for a six-month stint, confirmed the timing of her comeback on Twitter today (June 13).


She told fans: "Lots of people asking when I go back to EE. I start filming in mid-July."

Meanwhile,we have learned that Ronnie's return scenes will air in September.

Womack announced her return to EastEnders last month after two years away from the show.

After serving time in prison for abducting Kat Moon's baby son Tommy, Ronnie's new storyline will see her facing those she has previously wronged.

Speaking in May, Womack commented: "I am thrilled to be returning to the role of Ronnie for the next six months. Ronnie is coming out of prison and her reappearance in the Square is going to create havoc. I can't wait to be a Mitchell once again!"

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has revealed that she will be filming her return scenes for the soap in a month's time.

The actress, who is reprising her role as Ronnie Mitchell for a six-month stint, confirmed the timing of her comeback on Twitter today (June 13).


She told fans: "Lots of people asking when I go back to EE. I start filming in mid-July."

Meanwhile,we have learned that Ronnie's return scenes will air in September.

Womack announced her return to EastEnders last month after two years away from the show.

After serving time in prison for abducting Kat Moon's baby son Tommy, Ronnie's new storyline will see her facing those she has previously wronged.

Speaking in May, Womack commented: "I am thrilled to be returning to the role of Ronnie for the next six months. Ronnie is coming out of prison and her reappearance in the Square is going to create havoc. I can't wait to be a Mitchell once again!"

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has sparked rumours that her character Ronnie Mitchell may reunite with ex-husband Jack Branning.

The actress suggested that she could soon be filming more kissing scenes with co-star Scott Maslen, who plays the role of Jack.


Speaking to The Sun today (July 8), Womack commented: "It's harder kissing Scott than a complete stranger, because I know him so well. But luckily his wife Stellie, who's one of my best friends, is very, very sweet and takes the mickey out of me all the time. 

"It's okay. It'll be awkward the first one, and then when we get it over and done with - when we get back to it - it'll be fine."

Womack is returning to EastEnders for a six-month stint. Ronnie's comeback is bound to shake up Albert Square following her two-year spell in prison for abducting Kat Moon's baby son Tommy.


Asked whether her stories will be more cheerful this time round, Womack replied: "Oh, I hope so. I don't know whether Ronnie is a cheerful kind of girl. It's going to be hard, because she's been through an awful lot, hasn't she? 

"So I think maybe she's going to have to show signs of that in some way, because it would be awful if she had an experience like that and suddenly she came back and it didn't mean anything. 

"She needs to have echoes of trauma, but like everyone else, I liked the Mitchell sisters also when they arrived and they were vivacious, cool and no-one messed with them. So I'd quite like to get that back."

On the possibility of crying scenes, she laughed: "Maybe just a few. You know you want them really! That's when the ratings go really, really high, when I was at my most depressed - when I was kneeling on the curb crying over my dead children, you were all loving it! [There were] 14 million viewers!"

EastEnders will air Ronnie's return in September.

----------

megan999 (08-07-2013)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has sparked rumours that her character Ronnie Mitchell may reunite with ex-husband Jack Branning.

The actress suggested that she could soon be filming more kissing scenes with co-star Scott Maslen, who plays the role of Jack.


Speaking to The Sun today (July 8), Womack commented: "It's harder kissing Scott than a complete stranger, because I know him so well. But luckily his wife Stellie, who's one of my best friends, is very, very sweet and takes the mickey out of me all the time. 

"It's okay. It'll be awkward the first one, and then when we get it over and done with - when we get back to it - it'll be fine."

Womack is returning to EastEnders for a six-month stint. Ronnie's comeback is bound to shake up Albert Square following her two-year spell in prison for abducting Kat Moon's baby son Tommy.


Asked whether her stories will be more cheerful this time round, Womack replied: "Oh, I hope so. I don't know whether Ronnie is a cheerful kind of girl. It's going to be hard, because she's been through an awful lot, hasn't she? 

"So I think maybe she's going to have to show signs of that in some way, because it would be awful if she had an experience like that and suddenly she came back and it didn't mean anything. 

"She needs to have echoes of trauma, but like everyone else, I liked the Mitchell sisters also when they arrived and they were vivacious, cool and no-one messed with them. So I'd quite like to get that back."

On the possibility of crying scenes, she laughed: "Maybe just a few. You know you want them really! That's when the ratings go really, really high, when I was at my most depressed - when I was kneeling on the curb crying over my dead children, you were all loving it! [There were] 14 million viewers!"

EastEnders will air Ronnie's return in September.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack confirmed she is back at work this week by tweeting a picture of her and co-star Rita Simons.

The actress's character Ronnie Mitchell has been away from the Square for two years after serving time in jail for abducting Kat and Alfie Moon's baby Tommy.



Taking to Twitter to share her excitement, the actress tweeted a picture of her and Simons, who plays her on-screen sister Roxy Mitchell, with the caption: "Back together again #mitchellsisters"

In real life, Womack bowed out of the show after gruelling storylines left the actress feeling exhausted.

Womack recently hinted that Ronnie could reunite with former husband Jack Branning.

----------


## tammyy2j

This thread could be merged with other one please

----------


## Siobhan

> This thread could be merged with other one please


done!

----------

Perdita (17-07-2013), tammyy2j (17-07-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

> This thread could be merged with other one please


done!

----------

tammyy2j (17-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Kat Moon won't clash with Ronnie Mitchell when the troubled character returns to Walford in the autumn, reports have claimed.

Old wounds could be reopened on Albert Square later this year as Ronnie heads back home after spending two years in prison for stealing Kat's baby son Tommy.

Viewers know that Kat (Jessie Wallace) forgave Ronnie before her imprisonment in 2011, but there has been speculation that Ronnie's comeback could cause fireworks between the two women.

However, according to the Daily Star today (July 26), Kat instead takes pity on Ronnie - knowing that she has been through enough turmoil already.

The surprising development comes as the show continues to explore Kat's softer side in storylines.

An EastEnders spokesperson refused to confirm or deny the report, saying: "We do not comment on future storylines as we don't want to ruin it for viewers."

Samantha Womack announced her return as Ronnie in May and she will be back on screen in September.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have released first-look spoiler images previewing Ronnie Mitchell's release from prison.

Samantha Womack has been filming out on location for scenes which see Ronnie free again following a two-year stretch behind bars.

Jessie Wallace has also been working on the scenes as her character Kat Moon is waiting for Ronnie when she leaves the jail.

Scroll through our gallery below for all the pictures of Ronnie's release:
EastEnders: Ronnie's Return
Ronnie is released from prison.


Copyright: BBC

Womack announced her return to EastEnders in May, promising that she would be back for a six-month stint.

Speaking at the time, she commented: "I am thrilled to be returning to the role of Ronnie for the next six months. Ronnie is coming out of prison and her reappearance in the Square is going to create havoc. I can't wait to be a Mitchell once again!"

Show bosses have said that Ronnie's return will form part of a big autumn season for EastEnders, with new and returning characters sparking fresh dynamics on Albert Square.

Ronnie's comeback will see her face those she wronged when she stole Kat's baby son Tommy in 2011. However, there is also lighter material ahead as she joins forces with her sister Roxy once again.

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Roxy and Jack said she was already released

----------


## Perdita

The surprise scenes, to be screened this autumn, are the latest twist in one of the soapâs most *controversial storylines.


Ronnie is greeted by Kat

ISOIMAGES

EastEnders babysnatcher Ronnie Mitchell steps out of jail...to be met by the woman whose infant she stole, as these exclusive *Sunday People* pictures show.

Kat Moon was distraught when crazed Ronnie grabbed her new-born Tommy from his cot and replaced him with her stillborn child

But as our pictures show, when the shrill-voiced jailbird gets âaaghtâ from a two-year stretch Kat, played by Jessie Wallace, 41, is there to greet her with sympathy.

The surprise scenes, to be screened this autumn, are the latest twist in one of the soapâs most *controversial storylines.

The BBC received almost 9,000 complaints about the baby snatch and actress Samantha Womack, 40, quit with exhaustion.

But now Samantha says: âI am thrilled to be returning to the role of Ronnie. Her re-appearance is going to create havoc.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has revealed that she decided to reprise her role as Ronnie Mitchell due to 'unfinished business'.

Ronnie will return to Walford this Autumn after a two-year stint in jail for abducting Kat and Alfie Moon's baby Tommy.

Speaking to Hello magazine, Womack said: "It all started to feel like it was unfinished business. I even got a bit jealous not seeing her on screen. 

"I've missed playing her and I know the fans have too -- every day since I left I've had messages saying, 'We're missing Ronnie. Send her back'.

"I've really missed the cast too. They're like my extended family, so it feels like your first day at school."

Womack also added that Ronnie will be a lot stronger upon her return to Albert Square than the last time viewers saw her.

"Ronnie was a broken bird at the end, but after serving time in prison she'll be steely and a bit of a matriarch with a lot more power and backbone. She's found her old inner strength. A bit like me."

----------


## Kim

I'll be surprised if Kat does take pity on Ronnie again. She forgave her before she went to prison but it just seemed forced, and that was changed in the scripts then as a result of the complaints. I thought that Alfie was due to ditch Roxy as she gets closer to Ronnie again, and he in turn grows closer to Kat.

----------


## Perdita

Albert Square's residents are in for a shock on EastEnders next week as Ronnie Mitchell returns after being released from jail.

Ronnie had planned to jet off to Ibiza with her sister Roxy upon her release, but when her sibling isn't there to greet her at the prison gates, she heads back to the Square to get answers.

Here, Samantha Womack - who plays Ronnie - chats about her much-anticipated EastEnders return and what's in store.

How is Ronnie feeling about her release? Does she feel that she's done her time, or is she worried about people pointing the finger?
"I wanted to make sure there was a change in her. I didn't want her to come back as the same damaged creature that she left as, mainly because I've played that and I think the audience have seen enough of that. I think I was crying out - as the audience were - for that old steely Mitchell sister back again. 

"It's been quite tricky because although I want to colour that very quickly, there needs to be echoes of the storyline that just happened in terms of sensitivity. So in the performance I'm showing that everything Ronnie is taking in - and any kind of trauma she's got around her - she's just having to process quite slowly. 

"There's no collapsing, there's no self-pity, but she's assimilating all the information and you're watching her gaining strength, as opposed to actually coming back having already done that. 

"That's quite an interesting thing and I'm still finding my feet with it a little bit, because every now and then something happens that clearly would knock you back. There are certain reactions from certain people, and that kind of feeling that she's not in a Square that was the same as when she left it, as it's changed. 

"But she won't take too much, because she feels like she's done her time and she's lost a child, so she's fair but she's steely."

What kind of reaction is she expecting?
"I don't think she's thought about what the reaction's going to be. I assume that she's had lots of counselling inside. I spoke to family friends who are in quite a similar strain of work, dealing with women who've had trauma, and it's all about forgiveness of oneself first. So I think she's been so busy self-healing, processing all the information and how she relates to it, I don't think she's even considered what the reaction is going to be from anyone else. It's all a surprise - I don't think she knows what to expect."


Can you tell us about the scene where Ronnie and Kat come face-to-face again?
"It's really good. It was made ever so more menacing because we were in a real prison. That really added to the mood. It was very menacing with the sound of coming out, the doors and the locks and the bolts and keys. All those sounds really help in terms of that first entrance back into the real world - it felt quite surreal in that environment. And it would be a complete surprise to see Kat there - that was completely unexpected, and quite terrifying."

Is there any tension between them?
"I think it's unexpected. It needed to be mature because of the subject matter. Because of all the controversy beforehand, we're trying to make sure we're executing it properly in terms of two women talking about their feelings and their experiences - that was very important to everyone. We didn't think fighting and screaming would be apt for that situation."

Do you think Kat is going to move on more easily than Alfie?
"I think Kat feels she's looking at a woman who's lost her child from the perspective of a woman who felt like she'd lost her child. It sounds really petty, but I do keep trying to remind people that she didn't go out there to steal Tommy, she went and picked the baby up and then Jack came back and she got sidetracked. She got lost in this vortex. She didn't harm the child, it's a strange one.

"Kat's definitely a lot more understanding and I think those screaming matches between us, we did that, it would have been boring to do that again."


Do we find out anything about Ronnie's time in prison?
"She alludes to the fact that it was going quite well, but then obviously the other women inside found out what she was in for and she got into a bit of trouble. The way in which it's written, it sounds as if she took care of herself quite well. I always think she's someone who, because of her father and that continual bullying by him, knows how to handle herself."

How easy has it been to go back and adjust to playing the character again?
"It's been really strange because I'd just finished doing comedy for Mount Pleasant and the character is so different. Her voice, movement and speech are all different - she's very big and smiley and over the top, and I had about three days in between that job and coming back here. So I think at first I had assumed I was going to slip back into the character because I played her for three years. 

"My first day I felt like I should have done a bit of research or something, because I felt completely ill-prepared. Luckily, my first scene was with Scott Maslen. What was really interesting was, he spoke first and I was straight back. It's really weird how that happens because you've got that history with someone - all the work's done for you, really. You suddenly remember all the things you've been through just by looking at that person's face, you're straight back there again, so that was a really cool first scene for me to do. It was great."

Did you need much persuading to come back?
"I really felt like I was excited. It was bugging me that sheâ¦ I felt like she'd lost her way and I wanted her to come back and gain strength. Beforehand I'd felt she needed a rest. I definitely felt that the character and the storylines had exhausted themselves in that scenario. I think she just couldn't have stayed on screen with the situation that happened. It would have been almost impossible to play any situation for real, as there was nowhere to go. I'm able to come back with new boots on, which I really wanted to do."


How did the return come about?
"A year after I'd left, I'd find myself watching bits and pieces when I wasn't working, and there were silly things - someone would mention me and I'd think, 'She wouldn't do that'. You become quite owner-ous about them and I got quite excited again about the prospect of playing her. All of a sudden it was like, 'What would she be like, and how would she fit in?' Presumably she'd have a completely different dynamic, so I started to get excited about the character again. 

"I'd had my fix of doing other things. Sometimes when you've stayed in the character for three years, you get tired and the audience gets tired. I was in heavy storylines continuous for three years. I got a chance to do lots of other things, so it felt fresh for me coming back again. It doesn't feel like I'm going back to something I've already done - it feels like I'm creating something new, but with all that history."

Is Ronnie forming different alliances this time?
"For me it's about the Mitchell clan. As an old EastEnders fan, and I am, I remembered the days when I watched it. The Mitchell scenes for me were the strong clan like a stick of rock - they've always been through the centre of EastEnders and I like the idea where we feel Ronnie is rallying the Mitchells. I did a scene yesterday that felt very exciting, rallying the troops in the kitchen. It felt like the old days, getting all the Mitchells back together and dusting themselves off."

How is it when Ronnie first sees Jack?
"Well, the same as it was for me! It's just lovely when you're working with someone that you trust in that way, and we've got so much history - on screen and off. I'm very close with him off screen, so it's just a very easy way to work with someone, the first scenes are just a dream."

Does Ronnie still love Jack?
"I think she does, yeah. Certainly what I'd like to play, and I don't know how far we'll go down this road, is that it's very complicated for someone who'd been through this much. You really want to take it back to reality as much as you can do, but the nature of the genre means that you've got millions of traumatic storylines that have happened to someone. 

"So in order for me to make that work, I feel like she has to remove herself from love now, in terms of male love, child love. For her to survive now, she needs to try to switch that part of herself off and it becomes very different. She becomes a matriarch, someone who is fighting for survival of her family. 

"I don't feel she'd want to open up that side of herself. That's quite interesting to play because obviously we need to wait for that person who will come along and tweak her, but it will be really nice to just play her as calm, collected and removed."


Would it have been hard to see Jack's character go if you weren't involved somehow?
"Yeah, that was part of my reason for coming back - I feel a huge loyalty to Scott as well. Really our characters were very successful together and there's tribute videos to Ronnie and Jack, that secretly I watch! They're really good! I get quite weepy with them, they're set to sad music. I felt a loyalty to come back and serve that storyline - it wouldn't have felt right him leaving without Ronnie being there."

Is there any tension between Ronnie and Sharon?
"It's quite sweet actually, the scenes with Letitia. I know Letitia. Letitia's mum funnily enough was my school matron - I was in trouble with Mrs Dean quite a lot! Tish I'm really fond of, so we really have fun playing those scenes and although there's animosity, it's done with slightly comedic way. They're both ruffling their feathers, but it's not two women shouting and screaming, it's softer than that. It's nice."

Is it rather awkward now that Roxy is engaged to Alfie?
"It's a little awkward! Yes, he's not invited me to be a bridesmaid! Obviously, we've still got to deal with that storyline quite sensibly, and we've still got to deal with it as realistically as possible. So he really feels very threatened - he feels very protective towards his child, as you would feel, and we need to execute that storyline properly and realistically. How long it will go on for I don't know, but he makes it very difficult for the two sisters to be back together again."


Does Ronnie think that Roxy has betrayed her by getting together with Alfie?
"What's lovely about some of the scenes that we've done is that she doesn't. I love that about the relationship. With Ronnie being the oldest, she's always protected Ronnie. What's really interesting is even when Roxy does the worst possible thing and she rejects her, Ronnie always is the parent. She always forgives her because she knows what their childhood's been like and she knows what they've been through. 

"Roonie forgives Roxy of everything because she's childlike in a way. Roxy wears her heart on her sleeve and she doesn't mean the things that she does, she just gets caught up in the moment, and it's lovely that they've written that. She doesn't become vengeful in any way, in fact it's completely the opposite, she says 'I understand, I completely understand'."

So Ronnie respects her decision?
"She wants Roxy to be happy, and I like that about the character, that she's mature in that way. I think in the past, the fact Roxy has needed her has made her feel empowered, but I think actually she needs to be on her own at the moment, she feels like an individual. In order to move forward, the old Ronnie needs to start to change and that means letting go of her sister a little bit."

Is there anyone in the cast who you're keen to share more scenes with?
"Michael French. I like what he's doing at the moment on screen, and he's someone I haven't worked with before so that would be good. And also Danielle who plays Lola - I really like her energy on screen. I think she's unusual for a younger actress, she's quite edgy. Because of course she's attached to the Mitchell clan now, I think Ronnie might have her sights set a little bit with her controlling ways."

They do have some scenes together with Lexi, don't they?
"Well, when I first went back into the meetings about whether this was a possibility or not, and whether the character would have a life in the show, I spoke to Simon Ashdown. We were talking about ideas and the biggest thing that I wanted to recapture was that I loved Ronnie when she was doing the scenes with Danielle - I loved that mother-like figure. 

"I think that she really succeeded with that storyline because although she's quite hard, I thought you got to see a softer side of her with the Danielle scenes. So I quite like the idea that there's someone else that might access that part of her, so that was one of the requests that I had, to do some scenes with Lola and try and recreate that relationship. Luckily we've started to plot those in."


What would you like the future to hold for Ronnie?
"Pace, dynamic, strength. We've done the damaged bird now, we know the pain that she's been through, and it's nice that the audience know that. But it's much more interesting to see somebody pull themselves together and start to gain strength. I think that would be very interesting to see."

Are you going to be in the show just for six months or are you keeping it open?
"For six months at the moment, mainly because I didn't know if the character was going to succeed, and it's really tricky trying to go back and recapture something that was successful. I didn't want to be flogging a dead horse, so I thought right, I'll go back see if it works and then regroup in six months and talk about whether she's succeeded or not. The one thing I wouldn't want to do is take away what we achieved, which was this massive character."

----------

lizann (06-09-2013)

----------


## walsh2509

See the writers are using Ronnie Roxy as an excuse to pair up Alfie and Kat again , they can just end the soap NOW !

----------

lizann (06-09-2013)

----------


## lizann

> See the writers are using Ronnie Roxy as an excuse to pair up Alfie and Kat again , they can just end the soap NOW !


any excuse and they are beyond repair 

sounds like ronnie isn't leaving with jack she stays on longer

----------


## lizann

> See the writers are using Ronnie Roxy as an excuse to pair up Alfie and Kat again , they can just end the soap NOW !


any excuse and they are beyond repair 

sounds like ronnie isn't leaving with jack she stays on longer

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has revealed that she is proud of her character Ronnie Mitchell's return.

Viewers will see Ronnie get released from prison tonight (September 9) after a two-year stint for abducting Kat and Alfie's baby son, Tommy.

Womack told ITV's Daybreak: "I like the idea that there's things happening with Ronnie and that she's not so soft anymore.

"I felt like she was unfinished. I didn't want her to finish like a wet blanket, I wanted her to gain her strength.

"It was so good what we did, I want to make sure that she's still got life in her. There would be no point in coming back and not trying to create something new."

Reflecting on her two years away from the soap, Womack said: "In some ways it's gone really quickly and in other ways, it's taken forever so coming back feels a bit weird.

"It was a controversial storyline obviously people got upset about, so we had to make sure that we executed it towards the end well and I hope that we did."

EastEnders airs Ronnie's return tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has said that she doesn't think her character Ronnie Mitchell will have a permanent reconciliation with former husband Jack Branning.

Viewers will know that Ronnie returned to Albert Square last night but received a cold reception from Jack as he slammed the door in her face.

Answering questions in a live chat on EastEnders' official website, Womack said: "They will always be an iconic couple, and the public know them so well now. 

"They will always be, in the public's eyes, a couple with history but I think Ronnie is too damaged now to love anyone that way."

Womack also said that Ronnie is strong enough to deal with Michael Moon, despite being unsettled by him at first.

Womack said: "I think Ronnie and Michael are a very good match when it comes to holding their own.

"He's a good sparring partner for her and they have a really good chemistry. I really enjoy doing scenes with Steve as an actor anyway."

EastEnders continues tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has said that she doesn't think her character Ronnie Mitchell will have a permanent reconciliation with former husband Jack Branning.

Viewers will know that Ronnie returned to Albert Square last night but received a cold reception from Jack as he slammed the door in her face.

Answering questions in a live chat on EastEnders' official website, Womack said: "They will always be an iconic couple, and the public know them so well now. 

"They will always be, in the public's eyes, a couple with history but I think Ronnie is too damaged now to love anyone that way."

Womack also said that Ronnie is strong enough to deal with Michael Moon, despite being unsettled by him at first.

Womack said: "I think Ronnie and Michael are a very good match when it comes to holding their own.

"He's a good sparring partner for her and they have a really good chemistry. I really enjoy doing scenes with Steve as an actor anyway."

EastEnders continues tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has decided to stick with the soap beyond her initial contract.

The actress, who plays Ronnie Mitchell, returned to the BBC show earlier this year in a six-month deal.

However, an EastEnders spokesperson confirmed to Digital Spy this morning (October 29) that Womack has signed a new contract which will see Ronnie stay around for longer.

It is believed that Womack's new deal runs for a year as show bosses have big plans for her character.

Womack had always indicated that she would be tempted to stay on EastEnders if she felt that Ronnie's return was a success.

Speaking earlier in the year, she explained: "I didn't want to be flogging a dead horse, so I thought right, I'll go back, see if it works and then regroup in six months and talk about whether she's succeeded or not. The one thing I wouldn't want to do is take away what we achieved, which was this massive character."

Last week, the actress praised the plans that new executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has for Ronnie, promising that she will soon show a "darker" side.

Treadwell-Collins created the character of Ronnie and her sister Roxy in 2007 while working as EastEnders' story producer.

----------

lizann (29-10-2013)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has decided to stick with the soap beyond her initial contract.

The actress, who plays Ronnie Mitchell, returned to the BBC show earlier this year in a six-month deal.

However, an EastEnders spokesperson confirmed to Digital Spy this morning (October 29) that Womack has signed a new contract which will see Ronnie stay around for longer.

It is believed that Womack's new deal runs for a year as show bosses have big plans for her character.

Womack had always indicated that she would be tempted to stay on EastEnders if she felt that Ronnie's return was a success.

Speaking earlier in the year, she explained: "I didn't want to be flogging a dead horse, so I thought right, I'll go back, see if it works and then regroup in six months and talk about whether she's succeeded or not. The one thing I wouldn't want to do is take away what we achieved, which was this massive character."

Last week, the actress praised the plans that new executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has for Ronnie, promising that she will soon show a "darker" side.

Treadwell-Collins created the character of Ronnie and her sister Roxy in 2007 while working as EastEnders' story producer.

----------


## tammyy2j

So what is ArcRonnie doing this Christmas?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Kim

I dread to think. Something designed to get revenge on Alfie no doubt.

----------


## lizann

locks roxy in so she will away from carl

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has spoken about his plans for a number of the show's characters, promising that there are "massive stories" ahead over the next year.

Since taking office at the BBC soap in August, the show's new boss and his team have been busy mapping out storyline plans until February 2015.

"The other thing is Ronnie will have a big story. The question with Ronnie is, 'Is she her father's daughter?' I think we're going to see with Ronnie how someone becomes a villain. I keep talking about Darth Vader - the making of a villain. Not a soap bitch, but a villain."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

> EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has spoken about his plans for a number of the show's characters, promising that there are "massive stories" ahead over the next year.
> 
> Since taking office at the BBC soap in August, the show's new boss and his team have been busy mapping out storyline plans until February 2015.
> 
> "The other thing is Ronnie will have a big story. The question with Ronnie is, 'Is she her father's daughter?' I think we're going to see with Ronnie how someone becomes a villain. I keep talking about Darth Vader - the making of a villain. Not a soap bitch, but a villain."


That means utterly ridiculous storylines to come then   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Perdita

> EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has spoken about his plans for a number of the show's characters, promising that there are "massive stories" ahead over the next year.
> 
> Since taking office at the BBC soap in August, the show's new boss and his team have been busy mapping out storyline plans until February 2015.
> 
> "The other thing is Ronnie will have a big story. The question with Ronnie is, 'Is she her father's daughter?' I think we're going to see with Ronnie how someone becomes a villain. I keep talking about Darth Vader - the making of a villain. Not a soap bitch, but a villain."


That means utterly ridiculous storylines to come then   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lizann

> That means utterly ridiculous storylines to come then


more utterly ridiculous boring unoriginal storylines to come then

----------


## lizann

> That means utterly ridiculous storylines to come then


more utterly ridiculous boring unoriginal storylines to come then

----------


## sarah c

so Ronnie is to become a killer? does away with completely believable (irony) villian Carl...

----------


## lizann

ronnie must be back soon as carl's brother and mother kidnap lexi to find carl's whereabouts

----------


## Kim

Roxy is back the week after next with some news about Ronnie. We should know more when the spoilers are published later.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack has admitted that her character Ronnie Mitchell needs to face the consequences of killing Carl White.

Ronnie came out on top in a deadly showdown with Carl on New Year's Day, before disposing of his body by hiding it in a car that she had crushed at the scrap yard.

Show bosses are planning to further explore Ronnie's dark side, but Womack told Inside Soap that she will need a comeuppance eventually.

She explained: "I always think people are going to hate Ronnie, but she has a loyal following. It's a weird thing - people forgive Ronnie for a lot more than they would other characters. With child abduction and murder on her record, she should be public enemy number one! 

"But everyone has seen her trauma - with her daughter Danielle and baby James, and her dad Archie - so they're all kind of rooting for her in a way. The audience tries to understand why she does what she does, and they're with her every step of the way. They always see her as a victim."

However, the actress added: "Ronnie has passed the point of no return. She's taken another human life and I would hate to think that it could just be brushed under the carpet.

"I'm not sure I'd be able to play a normal person after that - it wouldn't be right. So it's only a matter of time before that ticking time-bomb will go off."

Viewers saw Ronnie return to Walford last night (March 3) following an extended holiday in Ibiza, where she caused more trouble by attacking an undercover policeman.

Ronnie is also now facing problems with Sharon Rickman, who isn't happy over her reappearance and has threatened to tell the police the truth about Carl.

----------


## tammyy2j

Ronnie Mitchell left Albert Square in dramatic fashion during tonight's double episode (June 23), after revealing a surprising secret.

Viewers saw Ronnie (Samantha Womack) confide in her cousin Phil (Steve McFadden) that she was expecting a baby, before making the big decision to leave Walford.

Phil is the only one that knows the truth about Ronnie's pregnancy, and has agreed to keep the news to himself, in exchange for her silence over Sharon's attack.

Ronnie's decision to leave came following a difficult day in which she found herself embroiled in Phil and Shirley's troubles, revealed to Phil that she kept a gun and ended her relationship with Charlie Cotton.

Ronnie's exit paves the way for Womack to film the fourth series of Mount Pleasant.

However, viewers won't have to wait too long before they see Ronnie again as an EastEnders spokesman has confirmed to Digital Spy that she will be back on screen at the end of the summer.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Who is the father?  Not watched EE much lately

----------


## tammyy2j

> Who is the father?  Not watched EE much lately


I thought it was Charlie, Dot's grandson

----------

Perdita (24-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

> I thought it was Charlie, Dot's grandson


he is too obvious i think it is aleks or alfie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> I thought it was Charlie, Dot's grandson


he is too obvious i think it is aleks or alfie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Samantha Womack is to return to filming next week.

The actress, who plays Ronnie Mitchell on the BBC soap, had been on a short break while she worked on the fourth series of Mount Pleasant.

Womack confirmed on Twitter that she will be back on set on Thursday (July 24).

"Well, people, I'm back to Albert Square on Thursday," she tweeted. "Just as well, I've missed my lunatic of a sister. I wonder what's in store for us?"

Well people I'm back to Albert square on Thursday just as well I've missed my lunatic of a sister. I wonder what's in store for us?#guesses

â Sam Womack (@Sam_Womack) July 19, 2014

EastEnders viewers last saw Ronnie during June 23's double episode, confiding in her cousin Phil (Steve McFadden) that she was expecting a baby before making the decision to leave Walford.

Her decision came following a difficult day in which she found herself embroiled in Phil and Shirley's troubles and ended her relationship with Charlie Cotton.

----------

Glen1 (20-07-2014), tammyy2j (20-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actress Samantha Womack is finding the scenes between Ronnie and Roxy tough to film.

After discovering Roxy had slept with Charlie while she was in a coma, the sisters are attempting to repair their relationship.

In an interview with the Express, she said: "This is the first time Rita (Simons) and I have had to deal with something that's pulling their love to pieces. 

"It's really tough â we keep getting emotional on set. It's horrible. We both make each other cry."

She added: "When I start doing scenes with her and she looks at me, she starts crying and vice versa. It's like seeing someone you love all upset â you can't take it. It's because we're so close."

The 42-year-old actress said that she would not be so forgiving if she was in Ronnie's position in real life.

"I try to be the best I can be, but your own sister betraying you when you're in a coma is pushing it a bit."

----------


## parkerman

That is definitely an entry for Private Eye's "Luvvies" feature

----------

Dazzle (10-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-baby-son.html

 ronnie and roxy chasing after charlie and matthew

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-baby-son.html

 ronnie and roxy chasing after charlie and matthew

----------


## Dazzle

> ronnie and roxy chasing after charlie and matthew


So it looks like Roxy changes her mind about leaving with Charlie.

----------


## lizann

does she really want matthew, she is taking a job, planning boozing sessions out who will watch matthew, lola is gone

----------

Glen1 (21-10-2015), maidmarian (20-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

​Ronnie Mitchell's past will come back to haunt her on EastEnders ​later this month, when she is arrested for murdering Carl White.

The Albert Square schemer killed Carl back in 2013, but seemingly got away with the crime after she covered up her actions by disposing of his body.

It looks like Ronnie's luck may finally have run out in late November when the police turn up to arrest her during a family lunch at the Mitchells'.

The latest turn of events comes as a result of Ronnie's ongoing feud with her sister's boyfriend Dean Wicks, which will take a dark turn later this week.

Although Ronnie (Samantha Womack) attempts to apologise to Roxy after being caught making a shocking plan against Dean, she is left confused when Roxy tells her that she needs to leave.

Before Ronnie has a chance to go, the police arrive and arrest her for Carl's murder, as a smug Dean turns up to witness her being taken away.

Ronnie starts to panic in the police car as she is driven off, while Roxy (Rita Simons) admits that it was her who went to the police. Will Roxy live to regret her actions?

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (15-11-2015), lizann (15-11-2015), tammyy2j (16-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

She should have got arrested in Weatherfield. Even if you are found guilty of murder up there you only have to do a year.

----------

Glen1 (15-11-2015), lizann (15-11-2015), maidmarian (15-11-2015), Perdita (15-11-2015), tammyy2j (16-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

there is no body or was what was left of it found

----------


## sarah c

> there is no body or was what was left of it found



you don't necessarily need a body to be charged with murder - think Haigh and the acid bath? that was his mistake in thinking no body no charge

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (15-11-2015), lizann (15-11-2015), maidmarian (15-11-2015), tammyy2j (16-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> you don't necessarily need a body to be charged with murder - think Haigh and the acid bath? that was his mistake in thinking no body no charge


that said there is nothing apart from hearsay (Roxy's word) that Ronnie had anything to do with Carl's death or that he is even dead?

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (15-11-2015), lizann (15-11-2015), maidmarian (15-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> that said there is nothing apart from hearsay (Roxy's word) that Ronnie had anything to do with Carl's death or that he is even dead?


Ah, but with Inspector Marsbar on the case no stone will be left unturned, no clue will be left unfollowed, no lead will be too small.

Just look how successful she was in getting Max banged up....oh...er....hang on a minute.....

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (15-11-2015), lizann (15-11-2015), Perdita (15-11-2015), tammyy2j (16-11-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> Ah, but with Inspector Marsbar on the case no stone will be left unturned, no clue will be left unfollowed, no lead will be too small.
> 
> Just look how successful she was in getting Max banged up....oh...er....hang on a minute.....


and her findings will be explosive and rock the square.......

----------

Glen1 (15-11-2015), lizann (15-11-2015), Perdita (15-11-2015), Rear window (15-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> and her findings will be explosive and rock the square.......


Don't forget the lives of the inhabitants will never be the same.

----------

Glen1 (15-11-2015), lizann (15-11-2015), Perdita (15-11-2015), sarah c (15-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ah, but with Inspector Marsbar on the case no stone will be left unturned, no clue will be left unfollowed, no lead will be too small.
> 
> Just look how successful she was in getting Max banged up....oh...er....hang on a minute.....


Would she not try and pin it on Phil  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didn't she let Charlie have Matthew, it looks like she don't want him as she isn't thinking of him if she plans to kill Dean

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Why didn't she let Charlie have Matthew, it looks like she don't want him as she isn't thinking of him if she plans to kill Dean


To be honest, I think she does in her own way. Yeah she is being a bad mother and Matthew could do better but I think if she lost him, all hell would break loose.

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> To be honest, I think she does in her own way. Yeah she is being a bad mother and Matthew could do better but I think if she lost him, all hell would break loose.


I thought after Danielle and James deaths she would go totally over protective and caring of Matthew but that don't seem to be the case to me

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> To be honest, I think she does in her own way. Yeah she is being a bad mother and Matthew could do better but I think if she lost him, all hell would break loose.


I agree.  After all, the whole "getting rid of Charlie" storyline was about desperately keeping Matthew with her.

She keeps saying she feels like she's having a nervous breakdown so she's not going to be a good mother feeling that way.




> I thought after Danielle and James deaths she would go totally over protective and caring of Matthew but that don't seem to be the case to me


It might just be that the writers are misguidedly uninterested in showing us the moments where Ronnie's caring for and bonding with Matthew.  Also, like all soap kids, he keeps disappearing when it's convenient to the plot.

I hope Ronnie really does love Matthew anyway.  I like her but she's being badly written at the moment.

----------

parkerman (18-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

saw on twitter she has a stalker who tries to kill her

----------


## Timalay

Who twitter?

----------


## Perdita

> Who twitter?


Read more about it here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...016#post844140

----------


## tammyy2j

Is it Joel's brother or daughter?

----------


## lizann

> Who twitter?


yes that twit ronnie has a stalker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Who twitter?


yes that twit ronnie has a stalker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

THIS HASN'T BEEN PROPERLY CONFIRMED YET!!

EastEndes' Ronnie Mitchell to be murdered 
by crazed stalker?

EastEnders' Ronnie Mitchell is set to brutally murdered in a shock plot involving a crazed stalker.
The blonde businesswoman - played by Samantha Womack - may see her luck run out next week when her life hangs in the hands of a vindictive person after they set out to kill her.
But the mystery stalker - whose identity is being kept tightly under wraps - isn't planning to make it a secret killing as they've been dropping subtle, yet frightening, hints for weeks.
However, Ronnie has been too preoccupied looking after her alcoholic cousin Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) to notice the signs until a funeral wreath with the handwritten note 'R.I.P Ronnie Mitchell' attached to the top lands on her doorsteps.
Although the mother-of-one is determined to find out who it is that's trying to put her six feet under, it seems she's reminded of the huge list of enemies she's made over the years.
Not only that, it seems karma has come back to bite her after she accidentally killed lovable DJ Arthur 'Fatboy' Chubb (Ricky Norwood) on New Year's Eve when her plan to get rid of Vincent Hubbard (Richard Blackwood) went awfully wrong.
And Fatboy wasn't the only person to fall short of Ronnie's murderous streak as gangster Carl White (Daniel Coonan) also had his life cut short by the blonde beauty.

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2016), Rear window (14-03-2016), suzewebb (10-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

roxy being named as her potential stalker too, a twist not far out for eastenders

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2016), Rear window (17-03-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> roxy being named as her potential stalker too, a twist not far out for eastenders


Well Jack would have had Aimee at the wedding with him... so ..

----------


## lizann

low if it is roxy using danielle name, most likely joel brother or joel's daughter

----------


## sarah c

where is Roxy?

----------

Rear window (09-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> low if it is roxy using danielle name, most likely joel brother or joel's daughter


Joel's brother I'd say since Ronnie recent rejected him.

----------


## lizann

> where is Roxy?


 did she go to portugal with glenda

----------


## lizann

> where is Roxy?


 did she go to portugal with glenda

----------


## Dougie

I think it's Fatboy

----------

Rear window (11-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

ronnie grows even more suspicious of andy, she confronts kyle over what he knows and finds out about the cuttings he has collected soon, it all fits into place and ronnie sets out to confront andy now that she has finally realised who he actually is

----------


## lizann

sam is leaving again

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2016), Perdita (14-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

After almost a decade, EastEnders actress Samantha Womackhas decided to leave the square.

She joined Albert Square as Ronnie Mitchell back in 2007 â and has been at the heart of dramatic and harrowing story lines ever since. 

From being involved in two murders, admitting that she was raped by her father and the tragic cot-death of her son, James â there hasn't been a quiet moment for the actress. 

"We can confirm that Samantha Womack will be leaving EastEnders," says an EastEnders spokesperson.

"Samantha has created an iconic character in Ronnie Mitchell, having superbly played out many of EastEnders biggest moments. However Samantha was recently offered a big storyline which she happily accepted that leads to Ronnie departing Walford. 

"We wish Samantha all the best for the future."

Ronnie will remain in Walford until next year when her dramatic exit will come at the climax of an explosive storyline. 

An EastEnders insider revealed that "it was felt that with everything Ronnie has been through over the past 9 years it is now time to rest the character. 

"Sam already has a few projects lined up so she won't be off screen for long!"

The actress reportedly jumped at the chance to leave in a dramatic showdown. 

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2016), parkerman (14-08-2016), tammyy2j (15-08-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> ... her dramatic exit will come at the climax of an explosive storyline.


 :Cheer: 

One that will rock the Square. I very much doubt if anyone's life will be quite the same again......

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2016), lizann (14-08-2016), Perdita (14-08-2016), Rear window (14-08-2016), tammyy2j (15-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> One that will rock the Square. I very much doubt if anyone's life will be quite the same again......


Will it be explosive?  DonÂ´t think we had an explosive storyline yet ....  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2016), lizann (14-08-2016), tammyy2j (15-08-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Will it be explosive?  DonÂ´t think we had an explosive storyline yet ....



Options:
It was all a dream, Danielle never died. Ronnie wakes up at the side of Danielle in hospital.
Danielle had a twin.
Roxy borrows money in Ronnie's name and she has to flee.
Her past catches up with her and she's locked up for the moida of that geezer and fatboy.
She has a complete psycotic breakdown and imagines she's dancing with fatboy in the square.
Babe kills her.
Claudette kills her thinking she's Babe (very dark night)
Claudette kills Babe and Ronnie discovers this and Claudette kills Ronnie a la fatboy.
Ronnie runs off with the geezer's brother ..

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2016), Dougie (23-08-2016), lizann (14-08-2016), parkerman (14-08-2016), Perdita (14-08-2016), tammyy2j (15-08-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Ian and Jane convince the police that it was Ronnie who killed Lucy and attacked Jane. Bobby is freed and Ronnie takes his place in jail.

----------

Dazzle (14-08-2016), lizann (14-08-2016), moonstorm (26-10-2016), Perdita (14-08-2016), Rear window (14-08-2016), tammyy2j (15-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she being killed off?

----------


## kaz21

I wondered that, only way I can think she'd leave Jack and Roxy.

----------


## lizann

> Is she being killed off?


 andy or his dad to finish her off, give a point to the andy storyline even though he was very nice to look at especially wet and naked  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (16-08-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

I remember Sam Womack when she was in Pie In The Sky, also her husband Mark  played Eddie Ainsworth in Willie Russell's Dancin Thru The Dark, it is based on the play Stags & Hens, its a good film. I have watched it 2 times.

----------

Perdita (16-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Barbara Windsor has slammed EastEnders for killing off the Mitchell sisters.

Barbara's onscreen nieces Ronnie and Roxy Mitchell (played by Samantha Womack and Rita Simons) are set to die as part of a shake-up of the soap by new boss Sean O'Connor, but the 79-year-old actress insists it is a mistake.
She told The Sun: 'It wasn't the girls' choice. It's the new producer's decision.

The script for Roxy and Ronnie's deaths has been written, but none of the actors know what's going to happen.'
Meanwhile, a spokesperson for the BBC told MailOnline that while the girls were thought to be set to drown to death, the show is actually filming multiple endings.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Mitchell.html

----------


## Rear window

> Barbara Windsor has slammed EastEnders for killing off the Mitchell sisters.]



I hate agreeing with her but she makes a point. They are wonderful characters, both having some edgy darkness to them that belies their blondness. 

Ronnie needs to stay alive so she can return in the future to be the albert square hard man able to dispose of the bodies. 

Roxy can float back off to Ibiza for however long she likes.

I spose the balance has to be how they write her out for 5 or 10 years and allow Jack to stay. That's if they have big plans for him, if not he'll dwindle away.

----------


## Rice Christie

Well past their sell by date.

Won't be missed by me.

----------

Dazzle (26-10-2016), Perdita (26-10-2016)

----------


## Rice Christie

Well past their sell by date.

Won't be missed by me.

----------

Boomerang (26-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Well past their sell by date.
> 
> Won't be missed by me.


As a former fan of the Mitchell sisters I'm sad to say I agree nowadays.  Hopefully the rumours of both of them being killed off are untrue and one or both can return one day.

----------

Boomerang (26-10-2016), kaz21 (26-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> As a former fan of the Mitchell sisters I'm sad to say I agree nowadays.  Hopefully the rumours of both of them being killed off are untrue and one or both can return one day.


I liked them too when they first arrived, it is the ridiculous storylines that Ronnie especially was given that have turned me off both.  I wonÂ´t miss them and would not mind them never returning again  :Nono:

----------

Boomerang (26-10-2016), Dazzle (26-10-2016)

----------


## Boomerang

I'm glad they are going, they are worn out and Ronnie particular has been severely damaged by sensational storytelling. 

Whether their "deaths" are a good idea remains to be seen. EE has suffered before by prematurely killing off characters so they shouldn't do it lightly. 

I'm still not entirely convinced they will be killed off, I'm thinking a more ambiguous ending might be in store although that doesn't seem like SOCs style.

----------

Dazzle (26-10-2016), tammyy2j (27-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> *I'm still not entirely convinced they will be killed off*, I'm thinking a more ambiguous ending might be in store although that doesn't seem like SOCs style.


Neither am I.  It would be a total waste of two (once) good characters.  At a stretch I think Ronnie could be killed off as "punishment" for her sins, but it'd be a silly for them both to die.

----------


## lizann

Is james anniversary of his death on new years day, could ronnie dies saving one of the children

----------

Dazzle (26-10-2016), tammyy2j (27-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Is james anniversary of his death on new years day, could ronnie dies saving one of the children


That's a good idea and I think would make a fitting exit.

----------

tammyy2j (27-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is a shame that the show the last few years didn't know what to do with them as both Rita and Sam are good actresses given the right meaty storyline

With Ronnie you don't know if she is a villain or good at heart deep down, do we the viewer feel sorry for her and sympathise and have empathy for her for all she has been through or despise her over some of her actions

I think the aftermath of Dean's attempted rape of Roxy could have been done better instead of shipping Roxy abroad

All Roxy's storylines revolved around men especially Ronnie's men  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Boomerang (27-10-2016), Dazzle (27-10-2016), lizann (27-10-2016), Perdita (27-10-2016), Rear window (27-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

ronnie is killed off on her wedding night as she remarries jack, max is at the wedding

----------

Perdita (31-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

We're still no closer to finding out how Ronnie and Roxy Mitchell leave EastEnders, but wedding bells could be on the cards for Ronnie before she goes.

Daily Star Sunday reports that Samantha Womack and Scott Maslen have been spotted filming wedding scenes at Brockett Hall in Hertfordshire, signalling a possible second marriage for Ronnie and Jack.

After the cot death of their baby, Ronnie and Jack divorced and he left Walford. Viewers saw him return late last year and rekindle their romance, before she surprised him by popping the question.

Joining Womack and Maslen on the set of the apparent wedding were Jamie Borthwick, who plays Jay Brown, and Jake Wood, whose character Max Branning returns to the soap following his release from prison.

Of course, this could all be one big ruse as EastEnders bosses confirmed to us that they are filming multiple exits for Ronnie and Roxy in a fierce bid to combat storyline leaks.

The popular Mitchell sisters are bowing out of the show in an explosive exit plot which is expected to air around the New Year period, with rumoured exits involving them being killed off and a potentially "gruesome" ending in a swimming pool.

"We know how much our audience hate to have future storylines spoilt, so we do not comment on speculative stories," an EastEnders spokesperson told Digital Spy.

"We want this to be one of those moments that the audience only get to see when they switch on. Even the cast do not know exactly which ending will be broadcast."

Womack has been busy teasing her upcoming exit from the show, saying it's a "strange time" for her and offering this mind-bending message on Twitter: "Do you know what you think you know???"


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2016), Glen1 (03-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Ronnie and Roxy Mitchell are rumoured to be exiting EastEnders in bizarre and "gruesome" scenes that see the pair drowning on Ronnie's wedding day.

Yep, you heard that right... according to The Sun, Ronnie (Samantha Womack) is going to be drowned by her own wedding dress shortly after Roxy (Rita Simons) drunkenly drowns too.

It's all just speculation at the moment, but the rumour goes that the Mitchell sisters will be killed off in the same episode of the soap in a New Year storyline, with the scenes in question reportedly being shot this week.

In the episode, viewers will allegedly see Ronnie and Jack Branning get married again.

As Roxy previously slept with Jack, she supposedly gets jealous at the wedding, before getting good and drunk, and falling into a swimming pool at the venue... where she drowns.

Ronnie apparently finds Roxy face down and dead and jumps in to save her, but her wedding dress is so heavy that it drags her under and she drowns too. Cheery.

Again, this is just a rumour and could even be a red herring from EastEnders, who are currently not confirming anything and are filming multiple endings for the Mitchell sisters. But nevertheless, brides take note... less is more.

Here's some of the other ways we think they could leave, from Ronnie going to prison after she's literally been getting away with murder to the return of hunky builder. 

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2016), Glen1 (03-11-2016), tammyy2j (02-11-2016)

----------


## Rear window

You'd have thought that anyone on Albert Square would have learnt the lesson about putting weddings near water by now.

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2016), Glen1 (03-11-2016), kaz21 (02-11-2016), lizann (02-11-2016), tammyy2j (02-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Roxy want Jack again?

----------


## lizann

i think it was in american old soap years ago a character died as her wedding ring got her stuck in the pool, is ronnie wearing a big gypsy style dress

----------


## kaz21

> Does Roxy want Jack again?


Think its more that she's alone, and wishes she had someone.

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

> Does Roxy want Jack again?


Think its more that she's alone, and wishes she had someone.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Think its more that she's alone, and wishes she had someone.


She has Amy and Roxy does always want Ronnie's men  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rear window

> Does Roxy want Jack again?


There was a lot of grumpiness a few episodes ago when Roxy came to take her daughter out to only be told they were all going away to Disneyland(? somewhere anyway) and she gave such a look then...

Why they didn't just take her too?

----------


## kaz21

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...infacebookpost

Possible ending for Ronnie and Roxy.

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2016), lizann (09-11-2016), Ruffed_lemur (08-11-2016), tammyy2j (08-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...infacebookpost

Possible ending for Ronnie and Roxy.

----------


## lizann

> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...infacebookpost
> 
> Possible ending for Ronnie and Roxy.


 is that the same place the big villain gavin held kathy in where margaret fell

----------


## lizann

> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...infacebookpost
> 
> Possible ending for Ronnie and Roxy.


 is that the same place the big villain gavin held kathy in where margaret fell

----------


## kaz21

I think it's a posh hotel. But it does look similar.

----------


## lizann

which one liver will phil get

----------

Perdita (09-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

i expected ronnie to want roxy to move with her and jack as she is always overprotective of her like borderline stalker psycho with her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), kaz21 (22-11-2016), Perdita (22-11-2016), Rear window (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has offered a first look at Ronnie Mitchell and Jack Branning's wedding day with these exciting new pictures, but is tragedy around the corner?

The day Ronnie and Jack have been busy planning for the last few weeks will finally arrive next month, and these images show their impending nuptials getting off to a very glamorous start.

Ronnie looks a picture of happiness when she is guided into her wedding car by Roxy as the sisters prepare to go to the ceremony in style.

And it's a similar story for their wedding guests too as a Routemaster bus arrives on the Square to transport them all to the venue. But will Ronnie and Jack get the day they have been hoping for? Or will it turn into a nightmare?

Ronnie and Roxy Mitchell travel to the wedding in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Ronnie and Roxy Mitchell travel to the wedding in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

A Routemaster arrives to transport Ronnie Mitchell's wedding guests in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Ronnie and Roxy Mitchell arrive at the wedding venue in EastEnders
Â©  BBC
Well, seeing as it has been confirmed that Samantha Womack and Rita Simons are bowing out of the show as part of an explosive storyline, things certainly aren't looking good.

The rumour mill has been in overdrive ever since it was reported that the pair would meet a grisly New Year's death, and these pictures certainly did nothing to contrary the whispers. But fans will have to tune in to see how the wedding actually unfoldsâ¦

EastEnders will air an hour-long episode on New Year's Day at 7pm on BBC One.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I know rumour has it that Ronnie will drown saving Roxy (who might also drown), but I find the following photo from the above spoiler very suggestive:





Does that photo remind anyone else of this:





Spoiler warning for the ending of Thelma and Louise!!!


  Spoiler:      

 :EEK!:   :Ponder:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (23-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I thought exactly the same  :Thumbsup:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought exactly the same


Great minds...  :Big Grin:   :Thumbsup:   :Bow:   :Angel:

----------

Perdita (23-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought exactly the same


The Thelma and Louise thing is probably a deliberate tease, as I'm hoping the swimming pool drowning will also turn out to be.  I want to be surprised!

----------

kaz21 (23-12-2016)

----------


## kaz21

Me too. Not much longer to wait now.

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Fatboy's ghost better be there

----------


## lizann

> Fatboy's ghost better be there


 does ronnie know she had him killed

----------


## lizann

> Fatboy's ghost better be there


 does ronnie know she had him killed

----------


## Dazzle

Deleted

----------

parkerman (28-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

both claudette and ronnie are to be blame ronnie did arrange the hit but on Vincent

 claudette went off unpunished

----------

parkerman (28-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

both claudette and ronnie are to be blame ronnie did arrange the hit but on Vincent

 claudette went off unpunished

----------


## Dazzle

> both claudette and ronnie are to be blame ronnie did arrange the hit but on Vincent
> 
>  claudette went off unpunished


Ronnie thought she'd called it off and nobody would have been hurt if Claudette hadn't interfered.  It's disappointing that the latter went unpunished.

----------

lizann (28-12-2016), parkerman (28-12-2016), Rear window (29-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> claudette went off unpunished


How unusual. A crime in Eastenders going unpunished? I can't believe it.

----------

lizann (28-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Ronnie thought she'd called it off and nobody would have been hurt if Claudette hadn't interfered.  It's disappointing that the latter went unpunished.


 so ronnie will die not knowing she too is responsible for fatboys death

 claudette changed to victim but ronnie arranged the hit

----------


## lizann

sam and mark have split

----------


## lizann

sam is now dating corrie / hollyoaks actor olivier farnsworth

----------


## lizann

poor sam now battling cancer

----------

